# Der erste und letzte Gedanke in WoW



## Kitzuina (4. September 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,

auch heute gibt es ein neues Thema über das ich mich mit euch unterhalten möchte.

Was sind eure ersten Gedanken, wenn ihr euch einloggt und eure letzten Gedanken, wenn ihr euch ausloggt?


Hier sind meine Gedankengänge:

Einloggen: Welche Instanzen besuche ich?, was macht die Gilde gerade?

Ausloggen: Die Spielzeit revue passieren lassen.


Hier gibt es das entsprechende Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGNC6hlufnA


Ich hoffe auf rege Teilnahme!


Also, lasst uns eine tolle Konversation führen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiemoX (4. September 2010)

WoW ist eines meiner hobbys, und da denke ich ab und zu genauso dran wie an Fußball oder ans nächste Wochende mit Kumpels.




Edit: Die Umfrage müsstest du etwas anders formulieren, denn mit deinem eigentlichen Thread stimmts net genau überein. 

Beim Einloggen: Wer ist online? Vielleicht geht ja ein guter Rnd Raid?

Beim Ausloggen: Schau ich jetzt fern oder geh ich ins Bettchen ^^.


----------



## Kitzuina (4. September 2010)

DiemoX schrieb:


> WoW ist eines meiner hobbys, und da denke ich ab und zu genauso dran wie an Fußball oder ans nächste Wochende mit Kumpels.




Gibt es etwas bestimmtes was du denkst kurz bevor du dich in wow einloggst und etwas nachdenkliches, wenn du dich kurz danach ausgeloggt hast?


----------



## Lillehoff (4. September 2010)

hallo

mein erster gedanke beim einloggen ist: wers online, heute mach ich wieder so nen scheiss angelerfolg etc.
letzter gedanke: naja arbeit morgen, muss leider aufhören...


----------



## MyLuluForEve (4. September 2010)

Lillehoff schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> mein erster gedanke beim einloggen ist: wers online, heute mach ich wieder so nen scheiss angelerfolg etc.
> letzter gedanke: naja arbeit morgen, muss leider aufhören...




boah, ick hab auch die gleechen gedanken. sind wa zwillingä? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## Falwas (4. September 2010)

Ich denke eigentlich ständig an WoW. Oder an meine Arbeit. Viel mehr gibts in meinem Leben momentan auch irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Kitzuina (4. September 2010)

Falwas schrieb:


> Ich denke eigentlich ständig an WoW. Oder an meine Arbeit. Viel mehr gibts in meinem Leben momentan auch irgendwie nicht.




Das sind doch zwei wichtige Dinge. Du denkst an dein Privatleben und an deine Karriere. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malis23 (4. September 2010)

Erster Gedanke: Wetten die bobs haben wieder meinen ganzen Crap des Vortages ausm' Ah gesaugt?
Letzter Gedanke: Wetten die bobs werden wieder meinen ganzen Crap ausm' Ah saugen^^


----------



## Kitzuina (4. September 2010)

Malis23 schrieb:


> Erster Gedanke: Wetten die bobs haben wieder meinen ganzen Crap des Vortages ausm' Ah gesaugt?
> Letzter Gedanke: Wetten die bobs werden wieder meinen ganzen Crap ausm' Ah saugen^^




Was sind denn Bobs?


----------



## Amraam (4. September 2010)

erster gedanke 

*hoffentlich komm ich heut entlich mal dazu meinen Druiden hochzuziehen*

letzter gedanke

*vlt nächstesmal*


XD


<- war so blöd seine twinks in die gilde gesteckt zu haben ...


----------



## Eyatrian (4. September 2010)

Denk dir doch bitte mal was greifbareres aus!!!

Immer diese wischiwaschi Umfragen wo du nacher genauso viel weißt wie vorher...


----------



## Nimbe (4. September 2010)

Beim einloggen: hm ich werd twink leveln (mach ich vlt 2 mins dann logg ich auf main^^) Mal gucken ob ich bis cata noch loremaster schaffe und nebenbei deppen im ah abzocken kann vlt dropt ja heut endlich der dreck** rabenfürst 

Beim ausloggen: hm hoffentlich laufen die Aktionen im ah. Bäh morgn wieder ein neuer tag wieder lernen -.- wieder wird auf mir rumgemeckert werden -.- wieder eins cheiß tag bis ich wieder zum wow zocken komme -.-
( ja ich hasse mein rl atm -.-)


----------



## MyLuluForEve (4. September 2010)

Nimbe schrieb:


> Beim einloggen: hm ich werd twink leveln (mach ich vlt 2 mins dann logg ich auf main^^) Mal gucken ob ich bis cata noch loremaster schaffe und nebenbei deppen im ah abzocken kann vlt dropt ja heut endlich der dreck** rabenfürst
> 
> Beim ausloggen: hm hoffentlich laufen die Aktionen im ah. Bäh morgn wieder ein neuer tag wieder lernen -.- wieder wird auf mir rumgemeckert werden -.- wieder eins cheiß tag bis ich wieder zum wow zocken komme -.-
> ( ja ich hasse mein rl atm -.-)




alta  arme sau!


----------



## Kitzuina (4. September 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Denk dir doch bitte mal was greifbareres aus!!!
> 
> Immer diese wischiwaschi Umfragen wo du nacher genauso viel weißt wie vorher...




Hast du denn ein Ratschlag für mich, wie ich künftig Themen interessanter gestalten kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbe (4. September 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Hast du denn ein Ratschlag für mich, wie ich künftig Themen interessanter gestalten kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm ich hätte ein paar Ideen.

Die frage in diesem fall hier :Was sind eure ersten Gedanken, wenn ihr euch einloggt und eure letzten Gedanken, wenn ihr euch ausloggt? 

Ein kleines Bisschen ausschmücken.

Zum Beispielt etwa so: Ich mache mir eigentlich fast immer Gedanken beim Ein und beim Ausloggen , deshalb habe ich mich gefragt, was ihr so für Gedankenströme beim Ein und Ausloggen habt.
 Sind es immer die selben gedanken?
Haben sie auch immer etwas mit WoW zu tun?
 Sind es dumme Gdanken?
Wundert ihr euch warum der Download des "Nicht-jugendfreien-Films-mit-sehr-spährlich-bekleidenten-Frauen" so lange dauert während des Wow-zockens?


Ich weiß die Fragen sind teils etwas übertrieben, aber es kommtn bisschen mehr leben und etwas "Normalität" rein, den so wie du es schreibst klingt es fast, als würde uns ein Psychologe ausfragen wollen^^


----------



## Haggelo (4. September 2010)

wieder einer der wow spieler für krank hällt ...


----------



## Butterfinger (4. September 2010)

Komt drauf an, im Moment hab ich Semesterferien, da zock ich recht viel. Klar denk ich da auch mal ausserhalb von WoW über das eine oder andere nach, aber jetzt nicht hauptsächlich. Während des Semesters hab ich praktisch kaum Zeit zum Zocken. Haben dauernd Projekte am laufen, die allein schon jeden Tag 4-5 Stunden verschlingen, oft sogar mehr und dazu noch unsere normalen Kurse. Wer da nicht als Dauerstudent mit beschissenen Noten enden will, hat wirklich keine Zeit sich in Spiele zu vertiefen. Aber was solls, noch ein Semester, dann sind für mich die entbehrungsreichen Zeiten rum^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taknator (4. September 2010)

14:30:00 einloggen: jetzt such ich erstmal nen bt raid 14:30:10 was wollt ich nochmal machen? ach egal ich geh off


----------



## Deis (4. September 2010)

Direkt beim einloggen und kurz danach denke ich an nichts WoW- spezifisches.
Den Tag ueber mache ich mir hier und dort mal Gedanken wie ich den Abend am sinnvollsten gestalten kann.
Marken farmen, Gold farmen, Twinks ausruesten, Raids, Ruf farmen. So komme ich auch nicht in Versuchung beim Mats farmen mich dann fuer eine Ini anzumelden und mittendrin dann zu leaven weil ich in einen Raid muss, der dann doch nicht stattfindet um hinterher mit dem Gefuehl offline zu gehen, nichts geschafft zu haben.

Beim ausloggen ueberpruefe ich dann das o.g. Gefuehl und stelle mir die Frage ob ich geschafft habe was ich mir vornahm, ob ich ueberhaupt was geschafft habe und was ich morgen alles "schaffen" moechte.

So kommt man, meiner Meinung nach, gut strukturiert, durch WoW und hat noch Spaß dabei weil man seltenst das Gefuehl bekommt, dass der Tag umsonst war.


----------



## jeef (4. September 2010)

Kurz vorm Einloggen: Yeah,paar mins noch dann endlich 80 mitm Twink.
Beim Ausloggen: "Hm, doch lieber Main weiter daddln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (4. September 2010)

Nimbe schrieb:


> Hm ich hätte ein paar Ideen.
> 
> Die frage in diesem fall hier :Was sind eure ersten Gedanken, wenn ihr euch einloggt und eure letzten Gedanken, wenn ihr euch ausloggt?
> 
> ...




Ich werde deinen Rat beherzigen. So ich das verstehe, soll ich mehr Leben in meine Beiträge bringen oder?


----------



## Kitzuina (4. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> wieder einer der wow spieler für krank hällt ...



Im Gegenteil, ich spiele selber WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






jeef schrieb:


> Kurz vorm Einloggen: Yeah,paar mins noch dann endlich 80 mitm Twink.
> Beim Ausloggen: "Hm, doch lieber Main weiter daddln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Beim nächsten Mal klappt es bestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MyLuluForEve (4. September 2010)

ok, ick schreb mal auck wat 

ick denk an wow auck, aber dat spielen mak ick nur, wenn ick lust hab.


----------



## sama92 (4. September 2010)

Ich weiß jetzt net, ob ich Ja oder Nein ankreuzen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manchmal denke ich schon an WoW außerhalb des Spiels (wenn ich mit nem Kumpel darüber rede oder so), aber eigentlich nicht ständig und meistens denke ich außerhalb von WoW an andere Dinge, weil man muss ja nicht den ganzen Tag an ein Spiel denken, dass man spielt, oder? =)

Mhm..
Ich nehm einfach mal Nein, weil ich die überwiegende Zeit nicht daran denke.

In diesem Sinne
Grüße SaMa92


----------



## Sliverslash (4. September 2010)

Naja dann erzähl ich mal.

Ich konnte ein halbes Jahr lang nicht mehr Arbeiten da mein Vater fast einem Herzinfarkt erlegen ist und dadurch zum Pflegefall wurde, mein ehemaliger Chef hat das wohl ned Verstnden und hat mir Fristlos gekündigt.

Ich denke das alle mit mir einverstanden sind das man sowas nicht Verstehen kann, nungut es ist bekannt das es schwer ist in der Schweiz eine Festanstellung zu bekommen, Schenger abkommen sei dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW hat mich in der schweren zeit ein wenig abgelenkt, aber da ich nu seit gut 2 monaten als Markler eine festanstellung habe, ist mir das spiel ziemlich egal geworden.

Klar macht es mir Spass und es hat mir sogar geholfen, aber ich denke man sollte alles in massen geniessen und auch ich hab mit dem Zocken masslos übertrieben.




Daher RL > WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Edit: Wie man an der Signatur sehen kann hatte ich viel zeit, und um ehrlich zu sein auch wenn ich übertrieben hab ich bereue keine sekunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Greez Slivi


----------



## Bremgor (4. September 2010)

Einloggen: So,mal irgendwas spaßiges machen, erst mal ein bg und dann mal schauen.

Ausloggen: Toll, das war sinnvoll genutzte zeit. 3 bgs verloren und noch nen gildie ziehen. Naja, morgen wird es besser...


----------



## Kitzuina (4. September 2010)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> Naja dann erzähl ich mal.
> 
> Ich konnte ein halbes Jahr lang nicht mehr Arbeiten da mein Vater fast einem Herzinfarkt erlegen ist und dadurch zum Pflegefall wurde, mein ehemaliger Chef hat das wohl ned Verstnden und hat mir Fristlos gekündigt.
> 
> ...




Ich freue mich, dass es bei dir Bergauf geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielst du jetzt gar kein WoW mehr oder nur selten?


----------



## Sliverslash (4. September 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Ich freue mich, dass es bei dir Bergauf geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Ich spiele noch soviel wie es die Zeit zulässt weil ich auf Provision arbeite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Herzschrittmacher sei dank muss ich auch ned mehr zuhause rumsitzen und hoffen das ich ned nen Schlimmes erwachen habe.


----------



## Kitzuina (4. September 2010)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> Ich spiele noch soviel wie es die Zeit zulässt weil ich auf Provision arbeite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Schön, dass du das alles auf die Reihe bekommst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sliverslash (4. September 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Schön, dass du das alles auf die Reihe bekommst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Daher mein Rat an alle non WoWler das Vorurteil das WoW schlecht sei und das leben zerstört is schwachsinn es kommt schlussendlich immer auf den Menschen an.


----------



## Manotis (4. September 2010)

Einloggen: Wie war noch gleich das Passwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausloggen: Ihre Verbindung zum Server wurde unterbrochen. Ach scheiße Gamecard abgelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renegade123 (4. September 2010)

Versteh mich nicht falsch, aber worin liegt der tiefere Sinn dieses Threads? Ich hab ihn mir jetzt komplett durchgelesen und ich bin nicht schlauer als zuvor :-) Kläre mich auf wozu diese Diskussion dient. Willst du etwas über die Menschen erfahren, weil du so einfühlsam Antwortest? Postcounter pushen? Dich bei der Community beliebt machn ? Langeweile ? Bekifft ? Sag's mir!


----------



## marshmellow07 (4. September 2010)

Alter Schwede um was gehts hier denn? 

Welche Gedanken hast Du wenns um Wow geht (leicht angeändert)!? Wasn das für ne Frage, bzw. was für ne Umfrage!? Dreht sich wirklich bei sooo vielen das Leben nur um WoW!? Leute beschafft Euch mal nen Real Life! Ist doch Krank sowas! Und das im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes! Wollt Ihr Euch nicht doch gleich Koks rein ziehen? Ist genau das selbe dann!


Lg Marshmellow


Edit: 



Sliverslash schrieb:


> Daher mein Rat an alle non WoWler das Vorurteil das WoW schlecht sei und das leben zerstört is schwachsinn es kommt schlussendlich immer auf den Menschen an.




Hmmhmmm, ja genau, ist Schwachsinn! Stimm ich Dir voll zu! Und das man von Rauschgift auch abhängig werden kann, ist auch nur ein Mytos.

Mann, Mann, Mann, Das ist mittlerweile sogar bewiesen das Onlinespiele Süchtig machen können und die Leute dadurch zum Stubenhocker, Lustlos für Aktivitäten werden können oder das sogar Lerndefizite dadurch aufkommen können, oder auch das schon so mancher einer seine Arbeit hat aufgegeben usw, usw, usw....

Komm mal runter und blicke mal in die Realität mein Freund!

Nochmals Lg Marshmellow


----------



## Renegade123 (4. September 2010)

Nein, Koks ist besser .


----------



## Kitzuina (4. September 2010)

marshmellow07 schrieb:


> Alter Schwede um was gehts hier denn?
> 
> Welche Gedanken hast Du wenns um Wow geht (leicht angeändert)!? Wasn das für ne Frage, bzw. was für ne Umfrage!? Dreht sich wirklich bei sooo vielen das Leben nur um WoW!? Leute beschafft Euch mal nen Real Life! Ist doch Krank sowas! Und das im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes! Wollt Ihr Euch nicht doch gleich Koks rein ziehen? Ist genau das selbe dann!
> 
> ...




WoW ist nunmal ein Teil unseres Lebens und es ist nicht verwunderlich, wenn man darüber sprechen möchte, in welcher form auch immer. Darunter muss nicht gleich das Reallife leiden.

Was sind denn deine ersten Gedanken, wenn du dich einloggst und deine letzten Gedanken, wenn du dich ausloggst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renegade123 (4. September 2010)

Würdest du auf meine Fragestellung eingehen?


----------



## Dragonye (4. September 2010)

mir fehlt die aussage manchmal


----------



## Kitzuina (4. September 2010)

Renegade123 schrieb:


> Versteh mich nicht falsch, aber worin liegt der tiefere Sinn dieses Threads? Ich hab ihn mir jetzt komplett durchgelesen und ich bin nicht schlauer als zuvor :-) Kläre mich auf wozu diese Diskussion dient. Willst du etwas über die Menschen erfahren, weil du so einfühlsam Antwortest? Postcounter pushen? Dich bei der Community beliebt machn ? Langeweile ? Bekifft ? Sag's mir!




Das kann ich dir gerne sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Thread führt dazu, dass sich die User über eine Frage Gedanken machen, über die man von selbst aus nie antworten würde, weil man nicht daran denkt.

Der tiefere Sinn daraus ist die Antwort die man dazu hat. Da diese Antwort bei dem Großteil der User variiert ist es doch sehr interessant, was alle Anderen darüber denken. Ich interesse mich sehr für meien forenmitmenschen/user.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amdintel (4. September 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> WoW ist nunmal ein Teil unseres Lebens und es ist nicht verwunderlich, wenn man darüber sprechen möchte, in welcher form auch immer.



Jetzt mal ernsthaft, hast du soooo eine tagtägliche Langeweile von morgens bis Abends das du über den aller-aller-aller-letzten belanglosen Mist seitenweise ZWANGHAFT "diskutieren" möchtest ? Wobei deine Beiträge ja meist nur sinnentleerte Einzeiler sind, das man sich fast fragen möchte, ob da ein Mensch oder ein Bot die Beiträge verfasst? 
Wirklich, sowas wie "was denkst du beim ausloggen aus WoW" würd ich nichtmal im Freundeskreis fragen weil es einfach sch****egal ist und nichtmal den Friseur oder den Mann im Spiegel interessiert. Und hör doch auf deine müllige Umfragen auf Seite 1 im Forum zu halten mit deinen sinnlosen Kommentaren zu JEDEM Beitrag. Das ist sowas von auffällig das du da entweder 
a) dich permanent hier profilieren willst 
b) einfach bekloppt bist.

Mach doch ein neues Thema auf : Was denkt ihr beim Scheissen auf dem Klo ?

Hast du eigentlich keine Freunde ausserhalb deines Zimmers den du nerven kannst mit deinem Mist ?


----------



## Taknator (4. September 2010)

marshmellow07 schrieb:


> !
> 
> 
> Lg Marshmellow
> ...




online spiele KÖNNEN süchtig machen und wenn du sagst onlinespiele dann heißt es alle! und genau so ist es auch ALLE onlinespiele können süchtig machen! es ist nur das typische WoW klischee!


----------



## Renegade123 (4. September 2010)

Geht es hier also um Sucht? Ist das der Sinn des Topics? Wenn ja, warum fragst du dann nicht sowas? Deine Ja - Nein - Vielleicht - Umfrage lässt nämlich nicht gerade viel Spielraum für dein Interesse des Gedankenstroms der User. Jetzt mal ehrlich, willst du dein Postcounter pushen oder dich profilieren?


----------



## Kitzuina (4. September 2010)

Taknator schrieb:


> online spiele KÖNNEN süchtig machen und wenn du sagst onlinespiele dann heißt es alle! und genau so ist es auch ALLE onlinespiele können süchtig machen! es ist nur das typische WoW klischee!




rein theoretisch könnte auch kekse essen oder milch trinken süchtig machen.

alles kann süchtig machen!

solange man alles in maßen genießt ist es doch völlig in ordnung.


----------



## Simpley (4. September 2010)

Meine allerletzten Gedanken beim letzten Ausloggen, 2 Tage, nachdem ich aus Amerika wiederkam( Also 2 Wochen komplettes RL^^)

Iwie ist die GRaphik Müll...*Hab dann noch unter den Optionen alles wieder von schlecht auf Ultra gestellt...und der allerletzte wirklich Gedanke ans Spiel: WoW, David, die Graphik ist ja wirklich der letzte Müll...

Naja, an der Stelle mal grüße an Ratwolf, Omega, Cithy und selbstverständlich Budge, ihr wart und seit Klasse*thumbs up*

Spiele jetzt Aion(ist iwie nicht mehr die gleiche Schriftgröße,sry)

Dort meine Gedanken:

Wenn ich mich einlogge: Hoffentlich treffe ich Roterose und Almatir...könnte lustig werden.

Wenn ich mich ausloge: War mal wieder Klasse...mmh...welcher Tag ist morgen...spiel ich da...lass ichs?...mal gucken

Als Infos: Ich habe nichts gegen WoW und ich spiele meistens nur am Wochenende, Gedanken können also variieren

Ich spiele Spiele übrigens meistens nicht wegen dem Spiel, gut, dass ist am Anfang wichtig, aber nachher nicht mehr...dann sinds die Leute.

An der Stelle: Klare empfehlung an Leute, die den besten chat der Welt haben wollen, und Ironie verstehen wollen: Wechselt zu Revenge of the Horde(WoW) dort sind nur die besten...und das nicht nur menschlich, auch spieltechnisch sind alle ganz bis sehr gut...Realm: Der vllt bescheuertste der Welt: Veklor, direkt nach Kromede aus Aion^^


----------



## Kitzuina (4. September 2010)

Renegade123 schrieb:


> Geht es hier also um Sucht? Ist das der Sinn des Topics? Wenn ja, warum fragst du dann nicht sowas? Deine Ja - Nein - Vielleicht - Umfrage lässt nämlich nicht gerade viel Spielraum für dein Interesse des Gedankenstroms der User. Jetzt mal ehrlich, willst du dein Postcounter pushen oder dich profilieren?




Nein, es geht nicht um Sucht.

Die Hauptfrage ist: Was sind eure ersten Gedanken, wenn ihr euch einloggt und eure letzten Gedanken, wenn ihr euch ausloggt?

Nichts mit Sucht. 

Das war wahrscheinlich ein hirngespinst einer unserer Communityfreunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renegade123 (4. September 2010)

Im übrigen habe ich konstruktive Kritik nebenbei für dich: Wenn du dir schon erhoffst, durch ein YouTube Video mehr Transparenz zu erreichen, schaffst du das nicht indem du dich mehr als 5 mal in 2 1/2 Minuten versprichst. Also, entweder mit einem Ruck richtig ablesen, oder das Video schneiden. Auch eine weiße Leinwand wirkt nicht gerade stimmig und einladend. Kein cooles Computerzimmer ?!

Ok, dann geht es wirklich darum. Aber WARUM? Auch wenn es zugespitzt klingt, aber warum fragst du nicht welche Zeitschrift wir beim Stuhlgang lesen? Der Informationsgehalt wäre doch der selbe.Ich würde zu gern wissen, was in deinem Kopf abgeht ;-)


----------



## Flowersun (4. September 2010)

Einloggen: Mal schauen ob n paar Kolegen online sind... / Twinks oder Main?

Ausloggen: Bis zum nächsten mal / Hat einer meiner Freunde wohl grad Zeit um was trinken zu gehen?


----------



## Taknator (4. September 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> rein theoretisch könnte auch kekse essen oder milch trinken süchtig machen.
> 
> alles kann süchtig machen!
> 
> solange man alles in maßen genießt ist es doch völlig in ordnung.




genau das wollte ich damit sagen! nur dass es bei WoW eben so ein Klischee ist es ist genau wie "alle die counter strike spielen sind amokläufer"


----------



## Renegade123 (4. September 2010)

Könntet ihr die Thematik der Sucht abschließen? Es wurde, auch wenn mir selbst der Sinn des Topics noch nicht klar ist, gesagt, es ginge nicht um Sucht.


----------



## Kitzuina (4. September 2010)

Renegade123 schrieb:


> Könntet ihr die Thematik der Sucht abschließen? Es wurde, auch wenn mir selbst der Sinn des Topics noch nicht klar ist, gesagt, es ginge nicht um Sucht.




Ich danke dir von Herzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (4. September 2010)

Taknator schrieb:


> genau das wollte ich damit sagen! nur dass es bei WoW eben so ein Klischee ist es ist genau wie "alle die counter strike spielen sind amokläufer"




lass uns deinen post als fazit zum thema "sucht" ansehen und zurück zum hauptthema gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renegade123 (4. September 2010)

Was war nochmal das Thema? ... Nein das andere Kitzuina - Der Sinn!


----------



## Kitzuina (4. September 2010)

Renegade123 schrieb:


> Was war nochmal das Thema? ... Nein das andere Kitzuina - Der Sinn!




Hauptfrage: Was sind eure ersten Gedanken, wenn ihr euch einloggt und eure letzten Gedanken, wenn ihr euch ausloggt? 

Das Unterthema, welches Einige sehr vorbildlich beantwortet haben ist: "Denkt ihr auch außerhalb von WoW an WoW?


Ihr lieben Leser, eure Meinung ist gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renegade123 (4. September 2010)

Du scheinst mich in meiner Frage komplett zu ignorieren, oder? Einige Leute hier haben es schon zugepsitzt gesagt, aber ich möchte es auch nochmal erwähnt haben: Don't Feed the Troll....


----------



## Shaila (4. September 2010)

Renegade123 schrieb:


> Geht es hier also um Sucht? Ist das der Sinn des Topics? Wenn ja, warum fragst du dann nicht sowas? Deine Ja - Nein - Vielleicht - Umfrage lässt nämlich nicht gerade viel Spielraum für dein Interesse des Gedankenstroms der User. Jetzt mal ehrlich, willst du dein Postcounter pushen oder dich profilieren?



So, jetzt muss ich aber auch mal was fragen, ich bin ja nun schon länger hier auf Buffed, aber was ich mich bis heute Frage:

Bringt der "Post-Counter auch nur irgend einen Vorteil ? Wieso wird immer wieder Postcounter +1 geschrieben ? Welchen Sinn soll das haben ? Könnte mir das jemand erklären ?

Jetzt unabhängig von den Absichten des TE's.

Hier lesen 41 Leute, weiss das keiner ?


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (4. September 2010)

meine Gedanken momentan beim Einloggen?
Wieso geh ich heut eigentlich mit wenn ich eh keinen Bock hab?
Beim Ausloggen: Endlich vorbei ich geh pennen


(Ja die Luft is momentan ein wenig bei mir raus von WoW)


----------



## Kitzuina (4. September 2010)

Hier_Name_eingeben schrieb:


> meine Gedanken momentan beim Einloggen?
> Wieso geh ich heut eigentlich mit wenn ich eh keinen Bock hab?




Vielleicht hast du ja eine coole Gilde oder ein paar Ingame Freunde die dich dazu animieren online zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (4. September 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du ja eine coole Gilde oder ein paar Ingame Freunde die dich dazu animieren online zu gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gedanken beim einloggen: Mal sehen, wer online ist. Dann entscheide ich, was zu tun ist. Twinks von anderen gemütlich begleiten, raiden, Inis, noch Ruf farmen? Twinken?->eher nicht, der Schami hakt. Also wenn keine/r da ist um Spaß zu haben, eben mal kürz angeln. Da hänge ich eh´hinterher. Und denn eben rd Ini, bis Freunde wach sind.

Beim ausloggen leider die letzte Zeit fast immer: BGs schon wieder nur verloren!-> egal was ich tat, ich habe den Zwang, mind. am Ende eines WoW-Tages mal BG zu gehen. Draus werden dann eben oft noch 2-4.
Denke, es ist fast zwanghaft, so wie ich meine Katze bevor sie abends ´rausdarf, immer dreimal streichle, damit ihr nix passiert. Nenne das *Glücksstreicheln.*


----------



## Kitzuina (4. September 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Gedanken beim einloggen: Mal sehen, wer online ist. Dann entscheide ich, was zu tun ist. Twinks von anderen gemütlich begleiten, raiden, Inis, noch Ruf farmen? Twinken?->eher nicht, der Schami hakt. Also wenn keine/r da ist um Spaß zu haben, eben mal kürz angeln. Da hänge ich eh´hinterher. Und denn eben rd Ini, bis Freunde wach sind.
> 
> Beim ausloggen leider die letzte Zeit fast immer: BGs schon wieder nur verloren!-> egal was ich tat, ich habe den Zwang, mind. am Ende eines WoW-Tages mal BG zu gehen. Draus werden dann eben oft noch 2-4.
> Denke, es ist fast zwanghaft, so wie ich meine Katze bevor sie abends ´rausdarf, immer dreimal streichle, damit ihr nix passiert. Nenne das *Glücksstreicheln.*




macht dir das spiel eigentlich noch spaß?


----------



## Shaila (4. September 2010)

Wir mir halt keiner eine Antwort geben kann, faszinierend. Jeder schreit es, aber keiner weiss wohl wieso.


----------



## Chillers (4. September 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> macht dir das spiel eigentlich noch spaß?



Naja, wie du gelesen haben solltest, habe ich immer was zu tun. 

Ansonsten eine seltsame Frage. Außer du willst sowas hören wie: 1. Gedanke : *Ist xy on? Bitte ja! Sonst hat WoW und das Leben in game keinen Sinn mehr! Ich sterbe vor Sehnsucht!*
 letzter Gedanke:* xy nicht on oder ignoriert mich! Jetzt suche ich mir wirklich einen Baumdruiden um mich aufzuknüpfen!*

Kann ich zur Zeit nicht mit dienen, bitte starten Sie die Umfrage erneut zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt. Oder gar nicht mehr bei mir. Bin zu bisi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (4. September 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wir mir halt keiner eine Antwort geben kann, faszinierend. Jeder schreit es, aber keiner weiss wohl wieso.



Postcounter plus 1 ist ebendas. Und soweit können selbst hier alle zählen. Deswegen will sich keiner als noob outen und mal eine 2 posten.
IST DOCH LOGISCH! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (4. September 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Postcounter plus 1 ist ebendas. Und soweit können selbst hier alle zählen. Deswegen will sich keiner als noob outen und mal ein 2 posten.
> IST DOCH LOGISCH!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, aber was soll so toll dran sein ? Bzw. was soll es bringen ? Die Leute scheinen sich immer richtig drüber aufzuregen, wenn sie schreiben "Postcounter +1" aber dabei bringt es doch garnichts?


----------



## 666Anubis666 (4. September 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Das sind doch zwei wichtige Dinge. Du denkst an dein Privatleben und an deine Karriere.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wow ist ein tolles Privatleben.


----------



## Chillers (4. September 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ja, aber was soll so toll dran sein ? Bzw. was soll es bringen ? Die Leute scheinen sich immer richtig drüber aufzuregen, wenn sie schreiben "Postcounter +1" aber dabei bringt es doch garnichts?



running gag eben wie *FIRST*, wenn man es mal geschafft hat, als erste/r zu antworten.

Muss´man ja nicht mittun. Man kann, sollte weniger und müssen tun noch weniger.
Wahrscheinlich ist es aber vielleicht so, dass die Leuts eben meinen, je mehr counts sie sammeln, desto weniger werden sie geflamed.
Es ist also ein unbewusstes Streben nach Anerkennung und betteln um *noflame, auch wenn ich nur postcounte.*


----------



## Tankretter-Rajaxx (5. September 2010)

Moin Leute,

Also meine Gedanken beim Einlogen :
-Hmm welche Id's habe ich den noch frei?
-Mit welchen Char gehe ich als erstes online mit meinem DD oder Heal und mache dann Random Hc?
-Soll ich heute vllt. die Daylis machen oder Kräuter farmen gehen?
-Raiden oder leveln gehen?

Beim Auslogen :
-Der Raid was jaa vllt scheiße oder der Raid war besonders guut.
-Hmm morgen Schule voll keine Lust eh.
-Guut das ich jetzt gefarmt habe jetzt hab ich wieder genug Gold zusammen. 

Liebe Grüße 
Tankretter-Rajaxx


----------



## Murgul5 (5. September 2010)

Ich bin mir sicher Kitzunia hat in wirklichkeit einen Master-Plan, da er erstmal alle WoW Spieler studiert, um anschließend seine Finale Waffe einzusetzen und uns alle zu kontrollieren um die Welt zu erobern.

Oder er macht das nur zum Spaß. Man kann sich da aber nicht so sicher sein^^

B2T:
Also erstmal geht das vor dem "Welt betreten"-Button schon los.
Einen Würfel nehmen um dann einen meiner 6 Charaktere zu spielen (Nein, nur 3 sind auf 80)

Dann entweder Leveln, oder Instanzen und bisschen Questen nebenbei.

Beim Ausloggen hoffen dass meine Auktionen weggehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (5. September 2010)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Wow ist ein tolles Privatleben.



Durchaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megaschlumpf (5. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> wieder einer der wow spieler für krank hällt ...



Erstens: 
/sign
Zweitens: 
Eigentlich klicke ich Topics sofort weg, wenn ich sehe, dass sie von Kitzuina sind, habe diesmal allerdings etwas runtergescrollt..
Naja lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Ich find deine Signatur hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und weil ich nicht gerne nur Offtopic schreibe:

Beim einloggen denke ich oft daran, ob ich nicht etwas anderes machen könnte als zu spielen,
und beim ausloggen habe ich meist etwas gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das soll allerdings nicht heißen, dass ich einer von der Sorte bin, die WoW für scheiße und alle Spieler für Freaks halten.
Für mich gibts atm einfach nichts zu tun in WoW und ich warte eigentlich nur bis Cataclysm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long 

Edith hat ein paar Grammatikfehler aufgebessert <:


----------



## _Marv_ (5. September 2010)

nicht der schon wieder.... -.-

 keiner will&#65279; deine bescheuerten, erzwungenen Versuche sehen, einen "sinnvollen" Thread zu erstellen...

 Du bist total fertig, wenn du dir Ziele überlegst bevor du dich einloggst und wenn du beim ausloggen überlegst ob du diese Ziele erreicht hast ><

 Es ist ein Spiel... Studier weiter Schauspielkunst, aber lass uns mit total behinderten Videos in Ruhe... 

btw: ist dein Account bei Buffed immer noch nicht gesperrt? Hab dich schon mindestens drölf mal gemeldet wegen Rumtrollerei!... -.-


----------



## Sebering (5. September 2010)

Wenn ich mich einlogge, dann meistens nur um einfach nur die Beine hochzulegen und Spaß zu haben. WoW endet für mich dann, wenn ein Raid zuende ist. Wir sind Gildenintern eine nette Gemeinschaft, die sich auch RL ganz gut kennt. Nach Raidende meist noch ein Plausch über TS oder Chat, aber von WoW ist dann in den seltensten Fällen die Rede.

MfG


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (5. September 2010)

marshmellow07 schrieb:


> Alter Schwede um was gehts hier denn?
> 
> Welche Gedanken hast Du wenns um Wow geht (leicht angeändert)!? Wasn das für ne Frage, bzw. was für ne Umfrage!? Dreht sich wirklich bei sooo vielen das Leben nur um WoW!? Leute beschafft Euch mal nen Real Life! Ist doch Krank sowas! Und das im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes! Wollt Ihr Euch nicht doch gleich Koks rein ziehen? Ist genau das selbe dann!
> 
> ...


 
also ich bin jetzt eigentlich keiner der einem hinter her läuft und ihm sagt das er nicht schreiben kann, aber wer Mann und Man
nicht unterscheiden kann sollte besser aufpassen was er schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (habe selbst LRS)


edit*

beim einloggen: super glei Raid!
beim ausloggen: schade schon vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lily:) (5. September 2010)

Megaschlumpf schrieb:


> Erstens:
> /sign
> Zweitens:
> Eigentlich klicke ich Topics sofort weg, wenn ich sehe, dass sie von Kitzuina sind, habe diesmal allerdings etwas runtergescrollt..
> ...



Armes Ding, du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demus (5. September 2010)

Mein erster Gedanke beim einloggen ist: "Ma schauen worauf ich grade Bock hab."

Beim ausloggen: "Nu reicht mirs aber auch erstmal."


----------



## Kitzuina (5. September 2010)

Sebering schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich einlogge, dann meistens nur um einfach nur die Beine hochzulegen und Spaß zu haben. WoW endet für mich dann, wenn ein Raid zuende ist. Wir sind Gildenintern eine nette Gemeinschaft, die sich auch RL ganz gut kennt. Nach Raidende meist noch ein Plausch über TS oder Chat, aber von WoW ist dann in den seltensten Fällen die Rede.
> 
> MfG




Das freut mich, dass du so viel Spaß mit WoW hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (5. September 2010)

Murgul5 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher Kitzunia hat in wirklichkeit einen Master-Plan, da er erstmal alle WoW Spieler studiert, um anschließend seine Finale Waffe einzusetzen und uns alle zu kontrollieren um die Welt zu erobern.
> 
> Oder er macht das nur zum Spaß. Man kann sich da aber nicht so sicher sein^^
> 
> ...




Du schaust dir zu viele Actionfilme an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für deinen B2T-Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## giorgios1993 (5. September 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Du schaust dir zu viele Actionfilme an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der erste gedanke ist .Oh nein die ersten Gedanken sind ich freu mich auf meine gilde,setzt mich gewisse items zu farmen dioe ich brauche. BLA BLA BLA BLA 
Du bist so krank wie deine anderen kranken videos http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXLX0ypdYa0


----------



## Skuffel (5. September 2010)

Mein erster und letzter Gedanke ist der gleiche,

ich denke an die heisse Latina Katzuina und gleichzeitig an dieses Video





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=22qdH3D91zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und bitte, liebe Moderatoren, ich will hier niemanden Flamen.

Wenn ihr seine Beiträge stehen lasst, dann hat meiner ja wohl etwa die gleiche Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## Kitzuina (5. September 2010)

Skuffel schrieb:


> Mein erster und letzter Gedanke ist der gleiche,
> 
> ich denke an die heisse Latina Katzuina und gleichzeitig an dieses Video
> 
> ...




Du denkst an die heiße Latina Kitzuina? Guter Gedanke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (5. September 2010)

Also bevor ich beginne zu spielen - also noch bevor der PC läuft & ich im internet gestöbert habe - frag ich mich was ich mache... und ob heut noch n raid ansteht, welche ID ich mit welchem char frei hab udn ob ich lust hab diese ID zu verbrauchen, oder ob ich dann doch lieber farme oder twinke.... oder einfach mal heut kein WoW sonern M&M oder WC spielen...

Wenn ich aufhöre, und grad was zu tun hatte  - aber nicht weiterspielen kann - versuch ich mir das bis next ma im kopf zu behalten, wenn ned - sollt ichschlafen gehn - denk ich nach was ich schoma morgen tun könnt... meist hab ichs nachm schlafen sowieso vergessen xD

LG Howjin15


----------



## Kitzuina (5. September 2010)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Also bevor ich beginne zu spielen - also noch bevor der PC läuft & ich im internet gestöbert habe - frag ich mich was ich mache... und ob heut noch n raid ansteht, welche ID ich mit welchem char frei hab udn ob ich lust hab diese ID zu verbrauchen, oder ob ich dann doch lieber farme oder twinke.... oder einfach mal heut kein WoW sonern M&M oder WC spielen...
> 
> Wenn ich aufhöre, und grad was zu tun hatte  - aber nicht weiterspielen kann - versuch ich mir das bis next ma im kopf zu behalten, wenn ned - sollt ichschlafen gehn - denk ich nach was ich schoma morgen tun könnt... meist hab ichs nachm schlafen sowieso vergessen xD
> 
> LG Howjin15




Das sind doch mal interessante Gedankengänge. :=)


----------



## Kitzuina (5. September 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Gedanken beim einloggen: Mal sehen, wer online ist. Dann entscheide ich, was zu tun ist. Twinks von anderen gemütlich begleiten, raiden, Inis, noch Ruf farmen? Twinken?->eher nicht, der Schami hakt. Also wenn keine/r da ist um Spaß zu haben, eben mal kürz angeln. Da hänge ich eh´hinterher. Und denn eben rd Ini, bis Freunde wach sind.
> 
> Beim ausloggen leider die letzte Zeit fast immer: BGs schon wieder nur verloren!-> egal was ich tat, ich habe den Zwang, mind. am Ende eines WoW-Tages mal BG zu gehen. Draus werden dann eben oft noch 2-4.
> Denke, es ist fast zwanghaft, so wie ich meine Katze bevor sie abends ´rausdarf, immer dreimal streichle, damit ihr nix passiert. Nenne das *Glücksstreicheln.*




Bist du denn in einem Server wo eure Fraktion selten in Bg's gewinnt?


----------



## MyLuluForEve (5. September 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Bist du denn in einem Server wo eure Fraktion selten in Bg's gewinnt?




er isch bestimmt allianzer. die verlören nur


----------



## MyLuluForEve (5. September 2010)

_Marv_ schrieb:


> nicht der schon wieder.... -.-
> 
> keiner will&#65279; deine bescheuerten, erzwungenen Versuche sehen, einen "sinnvollen" Thread zu erstellen...
> 
> ...



ick find seene videos ouch ausbaufähig, aber deen kommentar isch echt überflüssisch.


----------



## nur ein Dudu (5. September 2010)

mein erster gedanke...ach ja

-Hehe, mal sehen wie meine crap auktionen gelauffen sind

letzter gedanke

-lol wieder einen tag nur crap gefarmt..nimmt mich wunder obs jemadn kauft


----------



## MyLuluForEve (5. September 2010)

Falwas schrieb:


> Ich denke eigentlich ständig an WoW. Oder an meine Arbeit. Viel mehr gibts in meinem Leben momentan auch irgendwie nicht.




wat???????????????


  echt net´???????


----------



## Yangsoon (5. September 2010)

wow ist wow rl is rl


----------



## Alyissia (5. September 2010)

einloggen: hoffentlich kein random strand/auge ;/
ausloggen: hm schon wieder kein av aufgegangen


----------



## Þ¥±®N (5. September 2010)

Die Umfrage und somit der Thread sind sinnlos, denn jeder, der auf diese Seite geht, denkt somit ja automatisch an WoW und man geht normalerweise nur in seiner Freizeit auf diese Seite. Ergo: Jeder der sich diesen Thread anschaut, denkt auch in seiner Freizeit an WoW.


----------



## MyLuluForEve (5. September 2010)

Þ¥±®N schrieb:


> Die Umfrage und somit der Thread sind sinnlos, denn jeder, der auf diese Seite geht, denkt somit ja automatisch an WoW und man geht normalerweise nur in seiner Freizeit auf diese Seite. Ergo: Jeder der sich diesen Thread anschaut, denkt auch in seiner Freizeit an WoW.




dit kann ja seen, aber es göht darum, wat du denkst! so hab ick es verstandän.


----------



## Kitzuina (6. September 2010)

MyLuluForEve schrieb:


> dit kann ja seen, aber es göht darum, wat du denkst! so hab ick es verstandän.




Ja, du hast es richtig verstanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kildran (6. September 2010)

ich weiß net wie ich es sagen soll ........

entweder du verarscht die youtube und buffed community oder du meinst das ganze ernst und bist warscheinlich nen ganz netter kerl aber um es mal direkt zu sagen sehr beschränkt oder wirklich extrem süchtig (oder beides)

ich meine is ja ganz nett gemeint bisschen was über die community erfahren zu wollen aber ganz ehrlich habe ich selbst während meiner extrem suchtzeit zu bc zeiten (wotlk aufgehört) wirklich an nix anderes mehr gedacht als WoW aber ich hab mir selbst zu den zeiten nie gedanken gemacht was ich denn alles schaffen will oder geschafft habe(zumindest net bewusst)

 also schließe ich darauf das du (oder die rolle die die spielst) iwie krank bist und evlt mal ne pause vol WoW gebrauchen könnten 

um mal auf deine videos zu kommen :

1. Schlechte WoW spieler härter bestrafen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5wj2K1VlLI&NR=1

- dein vorschlag würde zwar niemals durchgesetzt was mich nicht daran hindert darauf hinzuweisen das nach 3 monaten 90 % der spieler keine ausrüstung mehr hätten um irgendwas zu machen ausser lvl 75er quests (von den abspringenden spielern mal abgesehen) 
außerdem hättest du vllt mal bisschen früher spielen sollen um zu sehen was raiden bedeutet , so mit gilde im 25er und so wo jeder boss über stunden oder auch tage(raidtage) versucht wird zu erlegen und net dein "fachwissen" aus irgendwelchen 10er rnd raids zu beziehen und verschlimmbesserungsvorschläge zu kreieren wo ghostcrawler seine tastatur
am stück verschlucken würde wenn er sie ließt 

2. Gold für einen Platz als DD in World of Warcraft http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGMIUB8z590&NR=1

- du solltest weder server noch namen deiner chars in nem video nennen weil ansonsten kannste mal direkt deinen server wechseln wenn du so ne nummer abziehst 
die idee ist irgendwie ........unverschämt und unfair , die können ja auch nix dafür das es so viele dd´s gibt und schurken net tanken können (noch net)

3. Schöner World of Wacraft Name für einen Jungen? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXLX0ypdYa0

- es ist nicht nur der titel der bissl..krank ist sonder die ernsthaftigkeit mit der du die leute davon überzeugst einem unschuldigen kind einen namen zu geben mit dem is das ganze leben verbringen muss (wenns net mit 5 vor nen zug spring)

Zitate: "denkt euch einen coolen nickname aus" 	nickname für ein kind !? 

 	"Mutti XY ich habe deinen Sohn so und so genannt "	
 mal davon abgesehen das ich die frau net kenne und ihr trotzdem nen leichten knall diagnostizieren kann habe ich ihrem sohn in 20 jahren keinen namen gegeben sondern sein 	l leben ruiniert wenn ich für lich king oder "die Krähe" vote und das am ende gewinnt 

4. (das letze weil mehr kann ich mir nimmer angucken) Trarugister/Nachdenklichster Moment eurer WoW Zeit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=no_yxknmUac&feature=related

das video hat bei mir den höchsten unterhaltungswert von allen !! nach den ersten 40 seks gabs für mich einfach kein halten mehr 

du hättest vor der veröffentlichung auf die wortwahl und so achten sollen, man kann da auch falsches hinein interpretieren 




ich weiß net ob du vllt was ändern wirst aber ich würde dir abraten deine videos und posts mit solchen inhalten zu füllen und mir stattdessen ernsthafte themen (von denen auch andere sie für ernsthaft halten können) zu wählen über die du sprichst 

*
*


----------



## Chillers (6. September 2010)

Kildran schrieb:


> ich weiß net wie ich es sagen soll ........



Danke für die links! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein seltsamer Typ ist das. Bin jetzt auch weg aus der Diskussion.


----------



## shadow24 (6. September 2010)

Alyissia schrieb:


> einloggen: hoffentlich kein random strand/auge ;/
> ausloggen: hm schon wieder kein av aufgegangen




hehe,absolutes sign...
ich denk nach dem einloggen an gar nix(da man in dem spiel eh nich viel überlegen muss),sondern klick auf zufälliges schlachtfeld mach das bis ich eins gewonnen habe,dann wähl ich das BG Kriegshymne um endlich die 21 k ehre zu haben um ehrfürchtig zu sein,um den erfolg ritter der allianz zu bekommen(die andern beiden bin ich schon ehrfürchtig),oder durch viele kills.hab momentan ca.83.000 registrierte kills...
nach drei oder 4 BGs schalte ich wieder ab udn je nachdem ob da wieder das ganze pve volk in den BGs war oder richtige pvpler reg ich mich auf,oder freu mich...fertig...was soll ich denn bei so einem spiel gross überlegen


----------



## Philine (6. September 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Danke für die links!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



stimme ich zu !

Mir geht der langsam auf den nerv!!!
Immer alles erfragen und dann so ein verkacktes Vid erstellen also bitte such dir ein anderes Hobbie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shendria (6. September 2010)

erster Gedanke: wen nötig heut wieder für bvo und zita
1 Stunde später dann letzter Gedanke beim Ausloggen: Mist, eigentlich sollt ich in 15min schon 45km weiter weg sein. Das wird knapp... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie schon bemerkt wurde, wenn ich in nicht außerhalb von der Spielzeit an WoW denke, dann wär ich nicht hier...^^ Ein wenig Langeweile im Forum vertreiben is ganz okay....^^


----------



## Gnorfal (6. September 2010)

Mein erster Gedanke: Rein ins Spiel.
Mein letzter Gedanke: Raus ausm Spiel.

Dein erster Gedanke beim einloggen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dein erster Gedanke beim ausloggen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (6. September 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> stimme ich zu !
> 
> Mir geht der langsam auf den nerv!!!
> Immer alles erfragen und dann so ein verkacktes Vid erstellen also bitte such dir ein anderes Hobbie
> ...




Du kannst mir ja ein Ppaar Ratschläge geben, wie ich meine Videos so gestalten kann, dass du mehr Spaß daran hast. 

Ich bin durchaus kritikfähig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MyLuluForEve (6. September 2010)

Kildran schrieb:


> ich weiß net wie ich es sagen soll ........
> 
> entweder du verarscht die youtube und buffed community oder du meinst das ganze ernst und bist warscheinlich nen ganz netter kerl aber um es mal direkt zu sagen sehr beschränkt oder wirklich extrem süchtig (oder beides)
> 
> ...



kann je seen dat er nervt, aber er denkt sich wenigsteens wat bei den themön. andere maken imma de gleechen themön ouf.


----------



## schuhbaka^^ (6. September 2010)

Gedanke beim einloggen:los gehts pvp
gedanke beim ausloggen:gute schlacht=)


----------



## Cathan (6. September 2010)

MyLuluForEve schrieb:


> kann je seen dat er nervt, aber er denkt sich wenigsteens wat bei den themön. andere maken imma de gleechen themön ouf.



Man kann es mit dem Dialekt auch etwas übertreiben. >.<


----------



## Rollinjo (6. September 2010)

Mein erster Gedanke: Yeah ne Runde zocken!!
Mein letzter Gedanke: Das hättest du dir auch sparen können...


----------



## MyLuluForEve (6. September 2010)

Cathan schrieb:


> Man kann es mit dem Dialekt auch etwas übertreiben. >.<




das isch schwitzerdeetsch.


----------



## Kitzuina (6. September 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hehe,absolutes sign...
> ich denk nach dem einloggen an gar nix(da man in dem spiel eh nich viel überlegen muss),sondern klick auf zufälliges schlachtfeld mach das bis ich eins gewonnen habe,dann wähl ich das BG Kriegshymne um endlich die 21 k ehre zu haben um ehrfürchtig zu sein,um den erfolg ritter der allianz zu bekommen(die andern beiden bin ich schon ehrfürchtig),oder durch viele kills.hab momentan ca.83.000 registrierte kills...
> nach drei oder 4 BGs schalte ich wieder ab udn je nachdem ob da wieder das ganze pve volk in den BGs war oder richtige pvpler reg ich mich auf,oder freu mich...fertig...was soll ich denn bei so einem spiel gross überlegen




Wie lange brauch man um 21 K Ehre zu bekommen?


----------



## Kitzuina (7. September 2010)

Yangsoon schrieb:


> wow ist wow rl is rl




ach was...


----------



## Mimina (7. September 2010)

für mich ist wow echt wichtig geworden.

also, als erstes denke ich darüber nach was ich alles noch erlebe, wenn ich mich einlogge und wenn ich mich auslogge hoffe ich, dass ich eine tolle zeit hatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## Pariktus (7. September 2010)

mo - fr. 17:30 Mein erster Gedanke: hm mal fix in die f-list schauen
mo - fr. 17:45 Mein letzter Gedanke: Hm soll ich auf cata warten oder jetzt kündigen


----------



## Mimina (7. September 2010)

Pariktus schrieb:


> mo - fr. 17:30 Mein erster Gedanke: hm mal fix in die f-list schauen
> mo - fr. 17:45 Mein letzter Gedanke: Hm soll ich auf cata warten oder jetzt kündigen




mach weiter. dann kannst du bis zum addon ganz viel gold sammeln.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (7. September 2010)

Beim Einloggen: _'Hoffentlich wurde ich nich gehackt...'
_Beim Ausloggen: _'Hoffentlich werde ich nich gehackt...'_

[edit] Und zwischendurch denke ich immer wieder das hier


----------



## Thori'dal (7. September 2010)

anfänglicher gedanke:
"muss ich zuerst links und dann rechts klicken um einen mob anzugreifen 
oder funzt das auch gleich mit einem rechtsklick?"
letzter gedanke:
"wenn der mage noch einmal pullt hau ich ab"^^


----------



## Funkydiddy (7. September 2010)

Gott du schon wieder -.-


----------



## Koshirosaru (7. September 2010)

wow ist eine hobby, nicht mehr nicht weniger.

das spiel ist wie eine sportart
die gilde ist der verein
und dein char ist das sportgerät

und wenn du das nunmal mit freunden zusammen spielst redet man nunmal darüber, oder denkt darüber nach. wenn fusballer ein spiel hatten denken die doch auch darüber nach oder nicht?

also in meinen augen sind seuche therds sinnlos. alsob wow eine verbotene sache wäre wie drogen oder so etwas. solange man es in maßen genießt ist doch alles kla. es ist und bleibt ein spiel. ende


----------



## Fad-K (7. September 2010)

Beim einloggen: Hoffentlich gibts wieder schön viel Gold im Briefkasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 	Durchloggen und transmutieren... lalala
 	Gleich wieder raiden... lalala

Beim ausloggen: bis morgen!
 	 ich will in eine andere Gilde, aber nee... die leute sind zu geil drauf =D <3


----------



## Rygel (7. September 2010)

klar hat man beim einloggen schon konkrete pläne im kopf was man anstellen möchte. hat jeder, oder? hat man nur ein stündchen zeit reichts vielleicht nur für die hero-daily und auktionen!? möchte man um 20.00 im kino sein und hat noch zwei stunden zeit? vielleicht noch n BG mitnehmen oder ein paar dailys machen und vielleicht ein halbest  stündchen farmen?! beim ausloggen denke ich mir meist "naja, morgen wieder bzw. morgen weiter an dieser stelle."

tagsüber? manchmal, wenn ich zeit finde hier bei buffed oder auf ähnlichen seiten rumzusurfen. manchmal mache ich mir sogar notizen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## dustail (7. September 2010)

Warum krieg ich bei dem TE nicht die Gedanken aus dem Kopf, das er ein billiger abklatsch von Herr Tutorial - Youtube ist?


----------



## Mimina (7. September 2010)

dustail schrieb:


> Warum krieg ich bei dem TE nicht die Gedanken aus dem Kopf, das er ein billiger abklatsch von Herr Tutorial - Youtube ist?




*offttopic* die sehen sich wirklich ähnlich aus, aber die haben doch komplett andere themen


----------



## b1sh0p (7. September 2010)

In letzter Zeit immer häufiger: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einloggen:
Juhuu, Twink spielen, bin mal gespannt, ob ich ne Gruppe für ne Inni find.

Ausloggen:
OMFG, wieder nur Idioten unterwegs gewesen..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helgesen (7. September 2010)

Koshirosaru schrieb:


> wow ist eine hobby, nicht mehr nicht weniger.
> 
> das spiel ist wie eine sportart
> die gilde ist der verein
> ...




jo so ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helgesen (7. September 2010)

mein gedanke als ich dieses thema gelesen habe: häää wat das????

mein gedanke als ich dieses thema  aufhörte zu lesen: häää wat das????

mein gedanke als ich auf den Youtube link klickte und das video anfing: oh man was das und wo ist das kreuz zum schließen, warum hast du das gemacht!!!!


----------



## Staypuft (7. September 2010)

ich wäre schon froh, wenn einige leute ihr leben (rl) genau so gut planen wie ihren "tagesablauf" in wow....


----------



## Borderlineprinzessin (7. September 2010)

Also ich persönlich denke gern an Wow ...wäre doch dumm wenn ich nicht an mein Hobby denk das mir Spass macht wärend ich mich durch den grauen Alltag schlängel ...
Der Boss schreit rum und ich stell mir vor wie ich ihm einen Fluch der Sprachen aufbrumm ... xD 

Krank? Mag sein ...aber lieber in Gedanken bei nem Spiel als Irgendwo auf nem Hochhaus und überlegen warum ich denn nicht Springen sollte ...

Man sollte das was man geniesst sich ruhig öfter in Gedanken rufen ...
<3 

Und bei mir ist es eben WoW 

( Ich hatte sogar mal in einer stillen Minute die Fantasie mich nach meinem Tod in einen Mikrochip einpflanzen zu lassen , mit dem ich dann mit meiner unsterblichen Seele in das Spiel integriert werde ...Wiedergeboren in WoW xD ...daqchte an ne kleine Hütte in DarkShire ...^^ bisschen Angel ..natürlich full epic equipt mit ner hübschen Robe )


----------



## b1sh0p (7. September 2010)

Staypuft schrieb:


> ich wäre schon froh, wenn einige leute ihr leben (rl) genau so gut planen wie ihren "tagesablauf" in wow....






b1sh0p schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit immer häufiger:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also bei mir triffts zu. Nur, dass man Einloggen mit "zur-Arbeit-gehen" ersetzen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Staypuft (7. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Also bei mir triffts zu. Nur, dass man Einloggen mit "zur-Arbeit-gehen" ersetzen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD zu geil


----------



## wertzû (7. September 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][/font]


> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ist das Reallife nicht die WoW?
> [/font]


[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]btw, du kanst nich einfach übersetzen und dann deutschen artikel hinsetzen aber dann das englische wort hinschreibe. Grammatik bei yoda gelernt du hast.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Und ja ich denk an wow ausserhalb von wow, an die raidzeiten oder die lustigen momente die ich erlebt hab[/font]


----------



## wertzû (7. September 2010)

MyLuluForEve schrieb:


> das isch schwitzerdeetsch.



NEIN IST ES NICHT!!!!! 

Cptn Capslock und die Shift-Crew war hier


----------



## Staypuft (7. September 2010)

selbst wenn es schweizerdeutsch is...wir sind hier in nem deutschen forum...also wird auch deutsch geschrieben..... :O


----------



## Kitzuina (7. September 2010)

Borderlineprinzessin schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich denke gern an Wow ...wäre doch dumm wenn ich nicht an mein Hobby denk das mir Spass macht wärend ich mich durch den grauen Alltag schlängel ...
> Der Boss schreit rum und ich stell mir vor wie ich ihm einen Fluch der Sprachen aufbrumm ... xD
> 
> Krank? Mag sein ...aber lieber in Gedanken bei nem Spiel als Irgendwo auf nem Hochhaus und überlegen warum ich denn nicht Springen sollte ...
> ...




Ich finde deine Einstellung super. Der Rest sollte sich mal ein Beispiel daran nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Compléxx (7. September 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> auch heute gibt es ein neues Thema über das ich mich mit euch unterhalten möchte.
> 
> ...






Alter Ziele im Wow, geht ja ma garnicht, ich spiels ja auch nur so wie die meisten, weil man sich langweilt, weils lustig ist und nicht weil man Ziele erreichen will... dafür hat man RL...

Troll: "Rl ist gleich WoW haha hihi mimimi !!11!!!!!!!1111"

...


----------



## Compléxx (7. September 2010)

MyLuluForEve schrieb:


> dit kann ja seen, aber es göht darum, wat du denkst! so hab ick es verstandän.



alter das ist kein Schweitzerdeutsch, du bist ein Mensch der mental zurückgeblieben ist, und Kuhkot als gehirn hat...


----------



## Kamaji (7. September 2010)

Einloggen: Jetzt zock ich den Priest aber mal en bisschen weiter!
Ausloggen: Boah is das langweilig..ich geh pennen..


----------



## Livien (7. September 2010)

Meine Fresse, bist du nicht auch die Granate, der den Namen eines Kindes, von einer anscheinend hirnkranken Frau misshandeln will, indem er es Kil'jaeden, Kael'thas oder sonst nach einen kranken Namen aus de Warcraft-Lore benennen will?


----------



## pzzL (7. September 2010)

Livien schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, bist du nicht auch die Granate, der den Namen eines Kindes, von einer anscheinend hirnkranken Frau misshandeln will, indem er es Kil'jaeden, Kael'thas oder sonst nach einen kranken Namen aus de Warcraft-Lore benennen will?



Welches kranke Hirn sollte einem Kind sowas antun wollen?!

Einloggen: Jooa, ersma PvP, dann Farmraid
Ausloggen: ich müsst noch was für die Uni machen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gleipnir (7. September 2010)

Einloggen: Mal gucken ob ungelernte Rezepte im AH sind 
Ausloggen: Scheiße wieder kein Rezept


----------



## Alice Wonderland (7. September 2010)

Mh also beim einloggen denke ich noch nicht viel, höchstens auf welchen Charakter ich heute Lust habe.
Beim ausloggen denke ich entweder an mein Bett weil ich so müde bin und am nächsten Tag arbeiten muss oder dass ich gerne noch etwas länger gespielt hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..

So ab und zu denk ich schon am WoW bzw was ich am nach der Arbeit mache, da gehört aber manchmal auch SC2 oder ein anderes Spiel dazu.


----------



## Arasouane (7. September 2010)

Für mich war ausserhalb von WoW an WoW zu denken ein eindeutiges Suchtsignal und deshalb hab ich die Handbremse gezogen. Hat dann immer noch ein halbes JAhr gedauert bis ich das hinbekommen hab. Erst 7 Monate Pause hat mir die nötige Distanz zum Spiel gegeben und kann es nun so spielen, wie ich es immer schon spielen wollte. Relaxt

Lg


----------



## Remor (7. September 2010)

Beim Einloggen: Was soll ich machen, Raiden, Gold farmen? (meistens spiele ich WoW aus Langeweile)

 Beim Ausloggen: Meistens beim Raiden: "Alles Arschlöcher", "Wisst ihr was?&#65279; Figgt euch!", "Selten so was schlechtes erlebt", beim normal ausloggen "Schluss für heute" =)


----------



## Livien (7. September 2010)

> Welches kranke Hirn sollte einem Kind sowas antun wollen?!



@pzzL, damit ist der Typ der diesen Thread eröffnet hat gemeint.

Auf eigene Gefahr:Ohrenkrebs

Wobei seine anderen Videos auch nicht weniger bescheuert sind. Ist mir sowieso fraglich ob das alles ernst gemeint ist, denn irgendwo hat auch Dummheit seine Grenzen (Sorry Einstein wenn ich dir da wiederspreche).


----------



## Kitzuina (7. September 2010)

Livien schrieb:


> @pzzL, damit ist der Typ der diesen Thread eröffnet hat gemeint.
> 
> Auf eigene Gefahr:Ohrenkrebs
> 
> Wobei seine anderen Videos auch nicht weniger bescheuert sind. Ist mir sowieso fraglich ob das alles ernst gemeint ist, denn irgendwo hat auch Dummheit seine Grenzen (Sorry Einstein wenn ich dir da wiederspreche).



Mein Muttivideo ist schon etwas schönes gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pzzL (7. September 2010)

Livien schrieb:


> @pzzL, damit ist der Typ der diesen Thread eröffnet hat gemeint.
> 
> Auf eigene Gefahr:Ohrenkrebs
> 
> Wobei seine anderen Videos auch nicht weniger bescheuert sind. Bin mir sowieso fraglich ob das alles ernst geeint ist, dnen irgendwo hat auch Dummheit seine Grenzen (Sorry Einstein wenn ich dir da wiederspreche).



Ist das Video ein Fake oder muss ich den Typen ausfindig machen und die Männer mit den blauen Kitteln anrufen?! Das ist ja wohl ein Witz was der da von sich lässt, sowas gehört eingesperrt.
Ohrenkrebs hat sich leider erfolgreich an meinem Trommelfell angesiedelt, brennt jemand mal mein Ohr aus?! :O


----------



## Kitzuina (7. September 2010)

pzzL schrieb:


> Ist das Video ein Fake oder muss ich den Typen ausfindig machen und die Männer mit den blauen Kitteln anrufen?! Das ist ja wohl ein Witz was der da von sich lässt, sowas gehört eingesperrt.
> Ohrenkrebs hat sich leider erfolgreich an meinem Trommelfell angesiedelt, brennt jemand mal mein Ohr aus?! :O




Hast du ein paar Stimmübungstricks um meine Stimme erträglicher zu machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pzzL (7. September 2010)

Wie wärs mit Kehle aufschlitzen und nie wieder reden?


----------



## koolt (7. September 2010)

Früher hab ich jeden tag nur an WoW gedacht.
Dann wurden mir die Augen gegenüber der Frauenwelt geöffnet, ich hab gute Connections bekommen und denk nur noch an WoW wenn mir wirklich langweilig ist.

Edit: Ich denk aber immer wenn ich an WoW denke drüber nach zu kündigen, für 2-3 BGs pro Woche ist es mir doch zu teuer.


----------



## Caerlon (7. September 2010)

Ich denke während des spielens nicht ... ich tanke oder Heile nur, aber denke dabei nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## obuabo (7. September 2010)

hi

mir macht das thema irgendwie angst - erster und letzter gedanke - in WoW....

als wenn es nichts anderes auf der Welt geben würde ausser dieses spiel...

der erste und letzte gedanke - wenn man abends einschläft und morgens aufwacht oder	der erste und letzte gedanke in einem menschlichem leben !

Aber alles so auf wow zu fixieren finde ich grausig - allein die vorstellung das für einige Leute wow ein wichtiger teil ihres lebens ist finde ich schrecklich..

Leute wacht mal auf und geht raus und geniesst das leben !! Wenn ihr morgen früh auf der straße überfahren wird, war euer leben dann wirklich lebenswert? habt ihr wirklich gelebt und die zeit schön verlebt oder nur ein dummes spiel gespielt?

denkt mal drüber nach...


----------



## Kitzuina (7. September 2010)

obuabo schrieb:


> hi
> 
> mir macht das thema irgendwie angst - erster und letzter gedanke - in WoW....
> 
> ...



Oh Gott, die Realität. Lasst uns lieber über WoW nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IkilledKenny (7. September 2010)

Naja wirklich an WoW denken während ich meinem Alttag nachgehe tu ich eigentlich nicht. Aber wenn ich mal nen Wochenende wirklich viel zocke, dann träum ich von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sollte ich mir Gedanken machen?


----------



## Kitzuina (7. September 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Naja wirklich an WoW denken während ich meinem Alttag nachgehe tu ich eigentlich nicht. Aber wenn ich mal nen Wochenende wirklich viel zocke, dann träum ich von WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Die Gedanken hast du dir in Form von Träumen schon gemacht. Was für WoW-Träume träumst du genau?


----------



## heiduei (7. September 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Naja wirklich an WoW denken während ich meinem Alttag nachgehe tu ich eigentlich nicht. Aber wenn ich mal nen Wochenende wirklich viel zocke, dann träum ich von WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne, wenn du viel fußball spielst und von fußball träumst, sagt auch niemand was ^^
außer, wenn du davon träumst ne Zwergin durchzugeigen, dann würde ich mir echt RICHTIG Gedanken machen ^^


----------



## Gnarl1337 (7. September 2010)

Kitzuina du machst mir irgendwie Angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bist du ein Psychologe oder so?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btt: Ich spiele atm kein Wow und habs auch eigentlich nicht mehr vor meine letzten Gedanken in Wow waren ungefähr so : 
Einlogg: Mhm, dasselbe wie jeden Tag, Random Hero, Random Bg, Random Erfolge erledigen die noch offen sind, Icc Raid suchen, wie jede Woche :X 
Auslogg: Toller Tag, nix besonderes passiert, morgen dasselbe? Ne keine Lust mehr sch**** doch auf Wow.
Jaja so in etwa müsste das gewesen sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (7. September 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> ne, wenn du viel fußball spielst und von fußball träumst, sagt auch niemand was ^^
> außer, wenn du davon träumst ne Zwergin durchzugeigen, dann würde ich mir echt RICHTIG Gedanken machen ^^




und bei einer worgin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (7. September 2010)

Gnarl1337 schrieb:


> Kitzuina du machst mir irgendwie Angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Warum mache ich dir denn Angst? Ist es denn so ungewöhnlich, dass es Menschen gibt die Interesse haben mehr von anderen Usern zu erfahren. Das bezeichnet man als Beziehungsaufbau unter Mituser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heiduei (7. September 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> und bei einer worgin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich dachte ich bin schon pervers weil ich sowas überhaupt denke, aber DAS ! LOL !


----------



## EisblockError (7. September 2010)

also als ich noch gezockt hab hab ich ab und zu auch an WoW gedacht, das mach ich jetzt noch unwillkürlich, wenn z.B. ein lied im radio läuft, was ich früher sehr oft beim wow spielen gehört hab 

Abgesehen davon aber inzwischen garnichtmehr, aber ich spiel schon bestimmt seid nem halben jahr nimmer^^

Aber ich find es normal ab und zu an WoW zu denken wenn man das noch spielt, darf sich aber halt nicht darauf beschränken und zu häufig sein


----------



## Gnarl1337 (7. September 2010)

Ich weiß ja auch nicht. Ungewöhnlich sicher nicht.. Naja whatever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnarl1337 (7. September 2010)

Achja.. wer sagt das er ausserhalb des Spielens nicht an Wow denkt, lügt meiner Meinung nach. Denn wenn man nicht daran denken würde dann käme man doch auch garnicht erst auf die Idee zu spielen oder sehe ich das falsch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (7. September 2010)

Gnarl1337 schrieb:


> Achja.. wer sagt das er ausserhalb des Spielens nicht an Wow denkt, lügt meiner Meinung nach. Denn wenn man nicht daran denken würde dann käme man doch auch garnicht erst auf die Idee zu spielen oder sehe ich das falsch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du siehst das genau richtig. Die Leute, die das Leugnen sind meistens in der Endstufe der WoW-Sucht.


----------



## Gnarl1337 (7. September 2010)

Da bin ich ja froh das ich das richtige sehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja ich bin mal schlafen, spät und so. Viel Spaß noch bei eurer tollen Konversation heute Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (8. September 2010)

Gnarl1337 schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja froh das ich das richtige sehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich gehe auch schlafen. Gute Nacht an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheNew (8. September 2010)

Hab gerade das hier entdeckt und nebenbei auch noch das DD müssen Gold zahlen um mitzudürfen und bekommen dann nichtmal Loot Video angeschaut? Ich wollt nur mal loswerden das sich solche Spasten wie du die bei der tollen Geschichte noch die ganze Zeit so dumm grinsen mal verpissen sollten. Allgemein wirkst du wie ein arrogantes Arschloch das sich für den Chef der Welt hält. Einen Hass den ich gerade auf deine Visage habe...


----------



## Obsurd (8. September 2010)

Wenn ich arbeiten muss in der Firma und wirklich etwas blödes machen muss, wie Boden wischen lenke ich meine gedanken auf WOW ^^


----------



## Varitu (8. September 2010)

Hi,

ich denke hier und da an WoW im RL. Ist ein Hobby, also ganz normal. Warum sollte ich auch sonst hier im Forum lesen und schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor dem einloggen denk ich meist: Wer wohl on ist, ob´s heute mit´m Raid was wird?

Nach dem ausloggen: Nochmal kurz über das "Erlebte nachdenken.", sich über ERfolge freuen, danach zurück ins RL.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Kitzuina (8. September 2010)

TheNew schrieb:


> Hab gerade das hier entdeckt und nebenbei auch noch das DD müssen Gold zahlen um mitzudürfen und bekommen dann nichtmal Loot Video angeschaut? Ich wollt nur mal loswerden das sich solche Spasten wie du die bei der tollen Geschichte noch die ganze Zeit so dumm grinsen mal verpissen sollten. Allgemein wirkst du wie ein arrogantes Arschloch das sich für den Chef der Welt hält. Einen Hass den ich gerade auf deine Visage habe...




Es tut mir leid, dass du das von mir denkst. Das ist in keinster Weise beabsichtigt. 

Wie sind denn deine ersten Gedanken, wenn du du einloggst und die letzten Gedanken, wenn du dich ausloggst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mimina (8. September 2010)

Obsurd schrieb:


> Wenn ich arbeiten muss in der Firma und wirklich etwas blödes machen muss, wie Boden wischen lenke ich meine gedanken auf WOW ^^




stellst du dir dann vor in wow den boden zu wischen??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (8. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> stellst du dir dann vor in wow den boden zu wischen???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Er wischt doch schon auf der Arbeit den Boden, warum soll er sich denn in seinen Gedanken vorstellen den Boden zu wischen?


----------



## TheNew (8. September 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid, dass du das von mir denkst. Das ist in keinster Weise beabsichtigt.
> 
> Wie sind denn deine ersten Gedanken, wenn du du einloggst und die letzten Gedanken, wenn du dich ausloggst?
> 
> ...




Du hast diese "Idee" verkauft als ob das toll wäre und ich glaube das du dich wirklich geil findest. Genau so wie diese Ihhhtemmm löschen da...

Mach mal dein Kopp an...


----------



## Gott92 (8. September 2010)

Einloggen: Ich will nerden.
Ausloggen: Ich will nerden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxhajoxx (8. September 2010)

Einloggen: Ma gucken was so geht heute
Ausloggen: Boar ne absolut kein Bock mehr


----------



## Gott92 (8. September 2010)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Ausloggen: Boar ne absolut kein Bock mehr






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varitu (8. September 2010)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Ausloggen: Boar ne absolut kein Bock mehr



Das kenn ich wenn als DD Freitag Abends erst gegen 21Uhr dich einloggst. Dann sind alle Raidgruppen voll. 
Da überlegst dir echt ob man überhaupt noch WoW spielen soll wenn man nach 30Minuten  Raidsuche druchwühlen noch rein garnichts gefunden hat.
An dieser Stelle ; Vote for Realmpoolweite Raidsuche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Varitu


----------



## IkilledKenny (8. September 2010)

Varitu schrieb:


> Das kenn ich wenn als DD Freitag Abends erst gegen 21Uhr dich einloggst. Dann sind alle Raidgruppen voll.
> Da überlegst dir echt ob man überhaupt noch WoW spielen soll wenn man nach 30Minuten  Raidsuche druchwühlen noch rein garnichts gefunden hat.
> An dieser Stelle ; Vote for Realmpoolweite Raidsuche
> 
> ...



Die Realmpoolweite Raidsuche gibt es bereits falls du mal in den SZ-Browser geschaut hast. Aber wird wohl nie benutzt, zumindest hab ich da nicht nie irgentwas gefunden


----------



## Olliruh (8. September 2010)

wenn ich mir keine gedanken über wow mache,mache ich mir was zu essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (8. September 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Die Realmpoolweite Raidsuche gibt es bereits falls du mal in den SZ-Browser geschaut hast. Aber wird wohl nie benutzt, zumindest hab ich da nicht nie irgentwas gefunden




Das liegt daran, das Blizzard die Produktion zwar Online stellst, diese aber wenig promotet. Nur ein Bruchteil wissen, dass es auch einen Raidfinder gibt.


----------



## Lornorr (8. September 2010)

Renegade123 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es zugespitzt klingt, aber warum fragst du nicht welche Zeitschrift wir beim Stuhlgang lesen?



mmd :-)


----------



## Kitzuina (8. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wenn ich mir keine gedanken über wow mache,mache ich mir was zu essen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




dann kann ich darauf schließen, dass du zum magermodel mutiert bist ^^


----------



## Chillers (8. September 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> dann kann ich darauf schließen, dass du zum magermodel mutiert bist ^^



*PLOING*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (8. September 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> *PLOING*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ploing???


----------



## Kitzuina (9. September 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> also als ich noch gezockt hab hab ich ab und zu auch an WoW gedacht, das mach ich jetzt noch unwillkürlich, wenn z.B. ein lied im radio läuft, was ich früher sehr oft beim wow spielen gehört hab
> 
> Abgesehen davon aber inzwischen garnichtmehr, aber ich spiel schon bestimmt seid nem halben jahr nimmer^^
> 
> Aber ich find es normal ab und zu an WoW zu denken wenn man das noch spielt, darf sich aber halt nicht darauf beschränken und zu häufig sein



WoW scheint dich ja zu weiterhin zu interessieren, sonst wärst du nicht hier :=)


----------



## Izara (10. September 2010)

kommt eigentlich immer auf die situation an ^^ also wo ich mich gerade in wow befinde.. je nachdem ob es einen besonders schweren erfolg zu holen gilt oder ob ich grad twinke oder wieder meine trilliarde auktionen ausgelaufen sind.. -.- je nachdem denk ich an das eine mehr und an das andere weniger. 

momentan ists einfach nur "cata, noch nicht cata, bitte nicht, zuviel zu tun bis dahin, bleib wech!" xD

wenn ich ausgeloggt hab, fallen einem dann aber wieder all die alltagslasten auf die schultern und ich hab keinen bock mehr -.- life goes on oder so.. letzter gedanke für heute vorm ausloggen: "morgen wieder twinken und marken farmen" 

morgen erster gedanke beim einloggen (ja, weiß es jetzt schon, weil so verdammt frustrierend ist): jetzt dropp endlich, du sch*** healtrinket aus pdc nh! *haarerauf*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gute nacht ^^


----------



## Annovella (10. September 2010)

Erster Gedanke beim Einloggen: Mit welchen meiner Chars mach ich zuerst die Daily hero
Beim Ausloggen: Endlich ins Bett

Mache Abends immer mit meinen nicht wenigen 80er die Daily Hero, nur so zur erklärung.


----------



## Skald (10. September 2010)

Einloggen: Jetzt Logg ich mich wieder ein wollt ich doch gar nicht
Ausloggen:Morgen werd ich mich nicht Einloggen


----------



## Mimina (10. September 2010)

Einloggen bei mir: ich hoffe ich habe spaß

Ausloggen: habe mich mal wieder über andere aufgeregt -.----


----------



## Kitzuina (10. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> Einloggen bei mir: ich hoffe ich habe spaß
> 
> Ausloggen: habe mich mal wieder über andere aufgeregt -.----



Über was regst du dich denn auf?


----------



## bkeleanor (10. September 2010)

Ich weiss noch als ich zu classic zeiten in ubrs den random epic drop "Helm von Narv" bekommen habe. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war keiner meiner kollegen mehr online und ich bin dann ganz aufgeregt schlafen gegangen, weil ich nicht erwarten konnte, das zu erzählen. 
damals waren epics noch seltener und wertvoller.

wenn ich mich heute so darüber schreiben sehe, fällt mir auf, dass mein titel ziemlich gut passt :-)


----------



## Mimina (10. September 2010)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ich weiss noch als ich zu classic zeiten in ubrs den random epic drop "Helm von Narv" bekommen habe. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war keiner meiner kollegen mehr online und ich bin dann ganz aufgeregt schlafen gegangen, weil ich nicht erwarten konnte, das zu erzählen.
> damals waren epics noch seltener und wertvoller.
> 
> wenn ich mich heute so darüber schreiben sehe, fällt mir auf, dass mein titel ziemlich gut passt :-)




wie wertvoll war der helm?????


----------



## orkman (11. September 2010)

Einloggen: Hoffe ich treffe nicht schon wieder soviele Idioten
Ausloggen: Man waren die Leute dumm, ich muss endlich meine freunde zu nem andern game rueberholn


----------



## Kitzuina (11. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> wie wertvoll war der helm?????




sehr wertvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schustrij (11. September 2010)

MyLuluForEve schrieb:


> boah, ick hab auch die gleechen gedanken. sind wa zwillingä?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Geil, Kitzuina .. einfach mal mit dem anderen Account den Thread pushen. 

Einloggen Gedanke: Was mache ich gleich ...
Auslogg Gedanke: LANGWEILIG BIN WEG ....


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. September 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Die Realmpoolweite Raidsuche gibt es bereits falls du mal in den SZ-Browser geschaut hast. Aber wird wohl nie benutzt, zumindest hab ich da nicht nie irgentwas gefunden


Das höre ich zum ersten mal.


----------



## Agabig (11. September 2010)

Einloggen: was muss ich machen wer ist online?
Ausloggen: auf die uhr schauen omg schon wieder 4 uhr Morgens =)

Mfg AgA


----------



## Kehrin (11. September 2010)

Einloggen:Wetten die Allys im BG werden wieder zu 4 auf mich gehen ?

Ausloggen:War doch klar das die Allys im BG wieder zu 4 auf mich gehen.


----------



## Mirastor (11. September 2010)

Einloggen: Welcher Char hat jetzt nochmal welche ID's frei?
Ausloggen: Wieder ne ID verschissen weil die Idioten nach 2 Wipes "mimimi" schreien und leaven.


----------



## Mimina (13. September 2010)

Mirastor schrieb:


> Einloggen: Welcher Char hat jetzt nochmal welche ID's frei?
> Ausloggen: Wieder ne ID verschissen weil die Idioten nach 2 Wipes "mimimi" schreien und leaven.




das habe ich mir auch beim ausloggen gedacht....

immer meckern die leute nur weil man mal sachen für sein second equip würfelt. mir egal, ob der tank das für sein erstequip brauch -.------


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (13. September 2010)

Beim Einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Cool nach 6 Monaten Pause wieder mit Leuten zu schreiben.
Beim Ausloggen. Hoffentlich dropt morgen das ZG tiger mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mimina (13. September 2010)

m-a-g-g-i schrieb:


> Beim Einloggen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bei mir droppt das mount auch nie. voll der betrug -.-----


----------



## amdintel (18. September 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> sehr wertvoll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du führst also schon mittels 2. Account Gespräche mit dir selbst um deine Threads hochzupushen ? Scheisse bist du ne arme Wurst...


----------



## Sorzzara (18. September 2010)

Mein letzter Gedanke in WoW ist, ob dieser Aufmerksamkeitsdefizitdauerspamer immer noch da ist, und mit wievielen Smileys er uns heute wohl quälen wird...


----------



## amdintel (18. September 2010)

Ich frag mich nur welche Störung bei dem im Oberstübchen vorliegen muss, das er so abgeht, und seine Befriedigung offensichtlich aus schwachsinnigen Themen die die Welt nicht braucht zieht. 
Und sein Hobby, das sammeln von roten Ordnern mit einem X durch find ich auch befremdlich... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt noch seine Selbstgespräche mit seinem 2. Account... 
Vielleicht eine schlimme Jugend, keine Liebe von den Eltern bekommen, wer weiss...


----------



## Sorzzara (18. September 2010)

mmm....vielleicht war ZAM ja auch langweilig, und um uns zu verarschen hatter nen Bot geschrieben...


----------



## amdintel (19. September 2010)

Wir könnten eigentlich auch mal neue, interessante Themen für Kitzudingsbums / Minidingsbums vorschlagen... 

"Denkt ihr beim Pickel ausdrücken an WoW?"

"Wie finde ich Freunde da draussen, so das ich mich nicht mehr als Frau in einem Internet-Forum ausgeben muss um Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen?"

"Welche meine gespaltenen Persönlichkeiten findet ihr am tollsten? Kitzudingsbums [] Minudingsbums [] Mach mal nen neuen Accc auf []"

Weitere Vorschläge willkommen!


----------



## coolden (19. September 2010)

Ich glaub   Kitzuina macht das alles Extra die Themen das sind bestimmte Themen ich bin der meinung das   Kitzuina eine arbeite über verhaltenmuster schreibt  wenn man sich seine Threads genauer anschhaut kommt das einen schon ein bissjen komisch vor das sind themen die zu 80% mit geflame enden und dan noch seine antworten er ist immer höfflich  . aber das ist nur eine spekulation


----------



## Slaargh (19. September 2010)

Wenn ich nicht an WoW denke, denke ich an Sex. Und umgekehrt. Bin ich jetzt raus? Ok, ich gebe zu, hin und wieder denke ich auch an Fast Food und Pornos. Wobei letzteres ja wieder unter Sex fällt. Ersteres ja auch fast, denn eigentlich ist Fast Food so geil das man es als erotisch bezeichnen könnte und es somit wieder unter Sex einzuordnen wäre. Schade das man den Big Mac nicht heiraten kann. 

Frage an den TE: Woran sollte man denn deiner Meinung nach noch denken? An Gott? Den Weltfrieden? Den Geburtstag der Oma? Politik? 

Useless Thread...


----------



## Jemorail (19. September 2010)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> Daher mein Rat an alle non WoWler das Vorurteil das WoW schlecht sei und das leben zerstört is schwachsinn es kommt schlussendlich immer auf den Menschen an.




kann ich nur zustimmen, ich war selber mal ziemlich viel am zocken (11 stunden pro tag waren damals nicht gerade unüblich), aber ich bin irgendwann aus diesem sog rausgekommen (meinen freunden und meiner freundin sei dank) habe einen guten arbeitsplatz und bin grad dabei, mich in meiner firma hochzuarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mittlerweile gehe ich eigl. nur noch 1-2mal die woche on, gehe mit meiner gilde oder rnds raiden (die sehen das nicht so eng, dass ich so wenig on bin, ganz im gegenteil) und manchmal, wenn keiner zeit hat und ich einfach nur ein bisschen entspannen will, gehe ich auch mal on und farme ein bisschen, mache dailys oder sonst was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von daher hat Silverslash recht: es kommt nicht auf das spiel an, weil dann könnte man auch genau so gut einer dieser japanischen unendlichen fantasy-reihen spielen und total süchtig danach sein (und ja, ich habe final fantasy geliebt, bis 12 und 13 rauskam -.-)

zum thema: 

naja, wenn ich mich einlogge, denke ich mir, ob ich ein twink anfangen will, gucke auf das erstell-menü, überlege 10 minuten, was mir denn spass machen könnte und lasse es doch, weil ich dann wieder von lvl 1 starten müsste XD
dann suche ich verzweifelt mit meinem dk-tank eine gruppe für icc 25er, finde eine, hab viele leute im raid, die ihre klasse nicht spielen können und dann ist oft bei seuchenmord schluss -.- und denke mir, wo ich denn nur gelandet bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ich mich dann auslogge denke ich an meine gilden kollegen und mich, wie wir uns im ts über diese leute aufregen und darüber, das nächste mal einen twink anzufangen XD


----------



## Sorzzara (19. September 2010)

coolden schrieb:


> dan noch seine antworten er ist immer höfflich . aber das ist nur eine spekulation



Eine falsche Spekulation. Der Typ ist nicht höflich, er ist gaga. Alle zwei Tage einen Thread mit einer komplett sinnfreien Frage, in dem 50% der Smileyüberladenen Posts von ihm selbst oder seinem wechselnden zweitaccount stammen hat nichts mit einer Arbeit etc. zu tun, sondern mit serious Attention whoreing.

Seine Antworten sind nicht höflich, sondern die eines Klebstoffschnüfflers. Er zitiert komplette Posts und schreibt einfach irgendwas mit nem Smiley darunter, das mit dem Post meistens nicht das geringste zu tun hat, ausser dass er um weitere Antworten, genauere Antworten, kurzum POSTS bettelt.

Entweder ist der Typ ein ausdauernder Troll, oder ein Zeitgenosse mit einer sehr ernsthaften Macke.


----------



## Jemorail (19. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Eine falsche Spekulation. Der Typ ist nicht höflich, er ist gaga. Alle zwei Tage einen Thread mit einer komplett sinnfreien Frage, in dem 50% der Smileyüberladenen Posts von ihm selbst oder seinem wechselnden zweitaccount stammen hat nichts mit einer Arbeit etc. zu tun, sondern mit serious Attention whoreing.
> 
> Seine Antworten sind nicht höflich, sondern die eines Klebstoffschnüfflers. Er zitiert komplette Posts und schreibt einfach irgendwas mit nem Smiley darunter, das mit dem Post meistens nicht das geringste zu tun hat, ausser dass er um weitere Antworten, genauere Antworten, kurzum POSTS bettelt.
> 
> Entweder ist der Typ ein ausdauernder Troll, oder ein Zeitgenosse mit einer sehr ernsthaften Macke.



also ich finde, nur weil er smileys bei seinen posts benutzt, hat das noch lange nichts mit klebstoffschnüffen etc. zu tun.... ich icq, buffed, whatever, schreibe ich auch viel mit emoticons... schnüffel ich für dich nun klebstoff, nehme koks oder sonst was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



außerdem, wenn ich so lese, worauf er dann auch antwortet, kann man sich schon freuen für denjenigen/diejenige... z.B. dieses beispiel mit dem Job, kA mehr, wer das war (war glaube ich auf den ersten 2 seiten oder so)...

du... zu bc-zeiten hätten das ca. 90% der community hier ziemlich gut gefunden, dass er mal solche fragen stellt, dass er sich die mühe macht, dazu noch ein video zu machen... jaja, man, waren das noch tolle zeiten, wo die meisten wow-spieler noch nicht so launisch zu einander waren, alles und jeden geflamed haben, wo hier noch etwas mehr MENSCHLICHKEIT im forum war und wo spieler noch zusammengespielt haben, anstatt, wie wotlk ha nunmal ist, einfach sein eigenes ding durchzuziehen und ja anscheinend nur noch der virtuelle schwanzvergleich zählt...

so, war jetzt mein senf dazu, wenn du jetzt das verlangen hast, mich zu flamen, tu es meinetwegen, das zeigt dann nur, dass alle obigen aufgezählten punkte auf dich zutreffen...


----------



## Sorzzara (19. September 2010)

Ich hab dich weiter oben nicht geflamed, und hab auch jetzt keinen Grund es zu tun. Immerhin gehörst du zu den Leuten hier, die sich anständig artikulieren, und einfach nur ihre Meinung kundgeben.

Der Grund für das was ich über den TE schreibe, ist schlicht und ergreifend seine Posthistorie. Such einfach mal auf buffed nach seinem Namen, schau dir die Themen seiner Posts an, schau dir an wieviele davon aus welchen Gründen geschlossen wurden, und bilde dir dann deine eigene Meinung.

Gib seinen Username dann im deutschen official Forum ein und sieh dir an was du dort findest.

Der Punkt ist, seine Threads sind einfach vollkommen sinnentleert (Hat dich WoW schonmal zum weinen gebracht), dienen ausschliesslich der Selbstdarstellung (Witze Thread, obwohl seit Jahren ein über 100 Seiten langer auf Platz 1 des allg. Forums ist, hauptsache es steht sein Name drunter) oder sind so offensichtlich gefaked dass man schon zu den gutgläubigsten Menschen gehören musste um ihm den Mist abzukaufen (Welchen Warcraft Namen soll ich meinem Sohn geben, Wurde aus Gilde geschmissen weil ich keine Lesbe bin << Mimina ist ein zweitacc von ihm)


Leute die das Forum mit solchen Threads zumüllen sind Trolle, daher meine Antworten. Trolle gab es in BC genau wie es sie zu classic gab, es gibt sie in wotlk und wird sie in cata noch geben. Und du brauchst mir nicht erzählen wie die comm in bc auf solche Threads reagiert hat, denn Leute wie kitz haben wir in classic schon nicht gemocht, und genauso reagiert wie heute.


----------



## Jemorail (19. September 2010)

naja, meinte das mit dem flamen jetzt auf meinen letzten post bezogen, also, dass du mich darauf flamest, sorry, wenns falsch rübergekommen ist....
naja, ok... die anderen themen sind schon etwas komisch, geb ich zu :-/
ok... das mit dem 2. acc wusste ich nunmal nicht... aber dann kann ich dir auch zustimmen, es ist in der tat etwas merkwürdig...
naja, trolle gab es auch immer, das ist klar, jedoch meinte ich das halt auf die idee bezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber man sollte es halt auch nicht übertreiben...


----------



## HansIstClever_omgrofllol (19. September 2010)

Um einfach mal ein Arschl°°° zu sein und die Wahrheit ans Licht zu bringen, sage ich euch mal was der Threaderöffner vorhat:


Wie man schon seit 'ner Zeit beobachten kann, macht er ständig irgendwelche Videos auf YouTube. (Wer mal genau hinschaut sieht, dass er überwiegend im Durchschnitt 1 Like und 3 Dislikes hat. 


Sein Versuch ist es einfach, eine Person wie HerrTutorial oder wie der Typ heißt zu werden, nur eben halt über WoW. Nur das die WoW-Community eine Community ist, bei der sowas nicht funktioniert, versteht er wohl nicht. 

Ebenso sind seine "Gesprächsthema" und sein Versuch mit einer gepflegten Artikulation zu Punkten ein reiner Flop.


Es kennen jetzt schon sehr, sehr viele Hater dein Gesicht. Wenn du nicht willst, dass dich irgendwann mal jemand zu einer RICHTIGEN Witzfigur macht, dann würde ich mit dem Mist hier aber sofort aufhören.

Mit ein bisschen mehr Brain und Umsetzungsvermögen würdest du es aber bestimmt schaffen. Aber wie man sieht hast du keines von beidem.




Mit freundlichen Grüßen





Edit: Deine Ideen sind wirklich der unsinnigste und dümmste Mist. Sorry, aber... ist nunmal so.


----------



## Duselette (19. September 2010)

hehe... langsam erkennen es die Leute was für eine Witzfigur der TE ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (19. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jemorail (19. September 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exicoo (19. September 2010)

Klar denkt man im RL mal an WoW.. was aber kein Zeichen der Sucht ist. 
WoW war mal mein Hobby (mittlerweile nicht mehr) also macht man sich schon mal Gedanken.


----------



## Ultimate_500 (19. September 2010)

Mein erster Gedanke WIRD in wow "endlich" sein uns mein lezter WIRD "endlich lvl85" sein


----------



## Lornorr (19. September 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du bist ja böse :-)


----------



## ÜberNoob (19. September 2010)

muß man nicht VOR dem einloggen (also im RL) an WoW denken, um überhaupt auf die Idee zu kommen sich einzuloggen?


----------



## bestime (19. September 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OMFG xDD
Sry musste sein, aber nachdem ihr da geschrieben habt, dass Mimina oder wie auch immer der Account heisst, auch seiner ist, wird er mir immer unsympathischer, weil der Thread "Traurigste Moment in WoW" oder wie auch immer der Thread heissen mag, den mocht ich irgendwie, weil die Geschichten glaubwürdig waren und er jetzt zu ist.
Aber irgendwie glaub ich nicht das Mimina sein 2. Account ist ich mein immerhin ist er doch schuld das der Thread geschlossen wurde oder nicht?
Er hat sich sein Grab selbst gegraben.
Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall, jep -_- das Sprichwort bestätigt alles


----------



## Flamet0wer (19. September 2010)

Beim Einloggen: Hoffentlich hat sich einer bei seinem Angebot im AH vertippt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim Ausloggen: Verdammt! *auf die Uhr guck* Schon wieder zu lang gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallkörper (19. September 2010)

Der Mensch denkt ununterbrochen also warum (und das werden alle unweigerlich tun) soll er dann nich auch denken... spiele ich heute WoW oder nicht!? 
Im grunde genommen bleibt da nur die erste anwortmöglichkeit, da man davon ausgehen kann das hier nur leute (im forum) sind die auch WoW spielen!?


p.s. röchdschroibun ist gewollt.


----------



## Knallkörper (19. September 2010)

HansIstClever_omgrofllol schrieb:


> Um einfach mal ein Arschl°°° zu sein und die Wahrheit ans Licht zu bringen, sage ich euch mal was der Threaderöffner vorhat:
> 
> 
> Wie man schon seit 'ner Zeit beobachten kann, macht er ständig irgendwelche Videos auf YouTube. (Wer mal genau hinschaut sieht, dass er überwiegend im Durchschnitt 1 Like und 3 Dislikes hat.
> ...



Nun ja mag vielleicht so sein, aber wenn du nen Arsch in der Hose hättest würdest du das nicht mit deinem "Troll" schreiben!

Mfg


----------



## Dweencore (19. September 2010)

HansIstClever_omgrofllol schrieb:


> Um einfach mal ein Arschl°°° zu sein und die Wahrheit ans Licht zu bringen, sage ich euch mal was der Threaderöffner vorhat:
> 
> 
> Wie man schon seit 'ner Zeit beobachten kann, macht er ständig irgendwelche Videos auf YouTube. (Wer mal genau hinschaut sieht, dass er überwiegend im Durchschnitt 1 Like und 3 Dislikes hat.
> ...



Bist du ein Psychologe oder was?
Mein Gott er stellt ein paar Fragen zu WoW wie willst du darauß einen entschluß ziehen?


----------



## Kitzuina (19. September 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die bearbeitung des fotos ist richtig gut geworden. ich musste wirklich lachen. toll gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





bestime schrieb:


> OMFG xDD
> Sry musste sein, aber nachdem ihr da geschrieben habt, dass Mimina oder wie auch immer der Account heisst, auch seiner ist, wird er mir immer unsympathischer, weil der Thread "Traurigste Moment in WoW" oder wie auch immer der Thread heissen mag, den mocht ich irgendwie, weil die Geschichten glaubwürdig waren und er jetzt zu ist.
> Aber irgendwie glaub ich nicht das Mimina sein 2. Account ist ich mein immerhin ist er doch schuld das der Thread geschlossen wurde oder nicht?
> Er hat sich sein Grab selbst gegraben.
> Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall, jep -_- das Sprichwort bestätigt alles



du weißt doch, man soll nicht immer alles glauben was jemand erzählt. mache dir ein eigenes urteil über eine sache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du glaubst richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mimina war nicht unbedingt eine liebhaberin meiner threads. ich gebe die hoffnung noch nicht auf, vielleicht bessert sie ihr verhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitzuina (19. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich hab dich weiter oben nicht geflamed, und hab auch jetzt keinen Grund es zu tun. Immerhin gehörst du zu den Leuten hier, die sich anständig artikulieren, und einfach nur ihre Meinung kundgeben.
> 
> Der Grund für das was ich über den TE schreibe, ist schlicht und ergreifend seine Posthistorie. Such einfach mal auf buffed nach seinem Namen, schau dir die Themen seiner Posts an, schau dir an wieviele davon aus welchen Gründen geschlossen wurden, und bilde dir dann deine eigene Meinung.
> 
> ...




ich scheine nicht  gut auf dich zu sprechen zu sein. was auch immer ich dir getan habe, ich entschuldige mich dafür! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Jemorail schrieb:


> naja, meinte das mit dem flamen jetzt auf meinen letzten post bezogen, also, dass du mich darauf flamest, sorry, wenns falsch rübergekommen ist....
> naja, ok... die anderen themen sind schon etwas komisch, geb ich zu :-/
> ok... das mit dem 2. acc wusste ich nunmal nicht... aber dann kann ich dir auch zustimmen, es ist in der tat etwas merkwürdig...
> naja, trolle gab es auch immer, das ist klar, jedoch meinte ich das halt auf die idee bezogen
> ...



ich halte dich für gescheit genug dir ein eigenes urteil über etwas zu bilden, statt dich von gerüchten manipulieren zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (19. September 2010)

Beim Einloggen:
Wenn Schule: Man, der Schultag war heute wieder Streßig, naja jetzt erstmal ne Runde daddeln.
Aber meist unterschiedlich.
Beim Ausloggen guck ich mir nochmal an was ich den Tag gemacht habe und schließe für heute mit WoW ab.


----------



## Jemorail (19. September 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> ich halte dich für gescheit genug dir ein eigenes urteil über etwas zu bilden, statt dich von gerüchten manipulieren zu lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja, du hast schon recht, nur lasse es am besten, deine eigenen threads mit nem 2. acc zu pushen, weißt ja, das kommt nicht so gut bei manchen hier an und ich finde das irgendwie... komisch, nichts gegen dich selber jetzt ich glaube sogar, du bist ein echt netter kerl eigentlich ;D (an die anderen: lasst mich doch, es ist halt meine meinung zu ihm)

und versuche ein paar andere fragen zu stellen... das mit den traurigen erlebnissen ist ja ok gewesen, aber manchmal hört es sich an, als wärst du ein psychologe und ich weiß das, weil meine schwester selber eine ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1ndividuum (19. September 2010)

MyLuluForEve schrieb:


> boah, ick hab auch die gleechen gedanken. sind wa zwillingä?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne, trillinge!


----------



## Lenay (19. September 2010)

Also ich muss ehrlich sagen,wenn ich auf der Arbeit bin habe ich was anderes im Kopf als WoW,na gut in der Mittagspause denkt man sich dann schon mal zusammen was man am Abend machen könnte,aber sonst eigentlich eher selten bis gar nicht.


----------



## Kitzuina (20. September 2010)

Jemorail schrieb:


> komisch, nichts gegen dich selber jetzt ich glaube sogar, du bist ein echt netter kerl eigentlich ;D (an die anderen: lasst mich doch, es ist halt meine meinung zu ihm)
> 
> und versuche ein paar andere fragen zu stellen... das mit den traurigen erlebnissen ist ja ok gewesen, aber manchmal hört es sich an, als wärst du ein psychologe und ich weiß das, weil meine schwester selber eine ist
> 
> ...




Ich werde deine Tipps beherzigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## merc91 (20. September 2010)

KITZUINA > all !

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit. Ich wollte das nur mal loswerden ^^


----------



## Sorzzara (21. September 2010)

Kitzuina schrieb:


> Ich werde deine Tipps beherzigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hätte noch einen Tipp für dich...stell dich mittig auf ein Autobahnkreuz und führ ne tolle Konversation mit den LKWs! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jemorail (21. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch einen Tipp für dich...stell dich mittig auf ein Autobahnkreuz und führ ne tolle Konversation mit den LKWs!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ähm... nein?

und lass solche kommis... wenn du was gegen ihn hast, meinetwegen, aber dann ignoriere ihn einfach und fang nicht an mit sowas -.-
weil ich denke mal wir sind beide alt genug ;D und ich hatte auch einfach die ignoriert, die mir in der schule ehrlich gesagt auf den S.a.c.k. gegangen sind und bin damit am besten mit klargekommen ;D


----------



## Kitzuina (21. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch einen Tipp für dich...stell dich mittig auf ein Autobahnkreuz und führ ne tolle Konversation mit den LKWs!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wird doch nicht klappen. Die Leute hören mich doch nicht und sind viel zu schnell weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Famenio (21. September 2010)

Jemorail schrieb:


> ähm... nein?
> 
> und lass solche kommis... wenn du was gegen ihn hast, meinetwegen, aber dann ignoriere ihn einfach und fang nicht an mit sowas -.-
> weil ich denke mal wir sind beide alt genug ;D und ich hatte auch einfach die ignoriert, die mir in der schule ehrlich gesagt auf den S.a.c.k. gegangen sind und bin damit am besten mit klargekommen ;D


Lass ihn einfach reden, 
von 10 Kommentaren von ihm sind max. 2 kein Gehetze bzw. Geflame.


----------



## Cois (21. September 2010)

Einloggen: Mann ist mir fad...
Ausloggen: Das machts auch nicht besser.


----------



## Tomratz (21. September 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ernsthaft, hast du soooo eine tagtägliche Langeweile von morgens bis Abends das du über den aller-aller-aller-letzten belanglosen Mist seitenweise ZWANGHAFT "diskutieren" möchtest ? Wobei deine Beiträge ja meist nur sinnentleerte Einzeiler sind, das man sich fast fragen möchte, ob da ein Mensch oder ein Bot die Beiträge verfasst?
> Wirklich, sowas wie "was denkst du beim ausloggen aus WoW" würd ich nichtmal im Freundeskreis fragen weil es einfach sch****egal ist und nichtmal den Friseur oder den Mann im Spiegel interessiert. Und hör doch auf deine müllige Umfragen auf Seite 1 im Forum zu halten mit deinen sinnlosen Kommentaren zu JEDEM Beitrag. Das ist sowas von auffällig das du da entweder
> a) dich permanent hier profilieren willst
> b) einfach bekloppt bist.
> ...




Was hast du denn für ein Problem?

Jedem ist es in einem öffentlichen Forum wie hier bei buffed freigestellt, selbst die sinnlosesten Threads zu eröffnen,
es zwingt dich ja keiner, sie auch zu lesen.

Um es mal in deiner Sprache zu sagen "einfach mal Fresse halten, wenn man nichts sinnvolles zu sagen hat"


Zurück zum Threadthema:

Ja, ich mache mir schon meine Gedanken beim einloggen; ich überlege, wer online sein wird und ob wir gemeinsam was
unternehmen oder ob ich mit diesem oder jenem Char farmen oder Inis gehe.

Beim ausloggen denke ich auch durchaus mal darüber nach, was an diesem Tag nicht so gut gelaufen ist oder was besonders
schön war.


----------

